# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Voto attaché à une rampe de skate, blessé...

## MALIN

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Vito
*Type:* American Staffordshire Terrier
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Abandonné, attaché à une rampe de skate avec pour seule compagne une blessure purulante à la patte avant droite et une poche en plastique avec ses papiers....Vito a vécu 7 ans heureux et dorloté....donné le 10/1/2011, ce nouveau propriétaire se retrouvant à la rue cède Vito à Monsieur........, qui à son tour l'abandonne le 27/11/2011 en l'attachant à une rampe de skate....triste parcours pour Vito...Vito est adorable, très facile à vivre, il s'adapte très vite.... Affectueux, propre...aime les promenades en laisse. Pas destructeur, il prend les friandises avec délicatesse. Il se laisse manipuler....il se laisse soigner....sage en voiture...Vito est une ugence.FRAIS D'ADOPTION : remboursement des frais vétérinaire.Vito sera vacciné et castré...Vito est lof....Diffusion ok.....NE PAS DIFFUSER SUR FB, car je tiens à vous préciser que celui qui a attaché Vito est sur FB, et le pire ....Il se dit "Défenseur de la cause animale".....Si vous désirez son nom, envoyez-moi un MP.Merci pour Vito

----------


## MALIN



----------


## Allyncha

Quelle association le prend en charge?

----------


## arden56

MP Malin.

----------


## Taysa

Up pour le beau loulou

----------


## vertad

Pauvre bonhomme !! Diffusé un max !!

----------


## lorette65

:: Vite pour lui!!

----------


## MALIN

Il sera pris en charge par l'association ASCC.
Merci pour les diffusion

----------


## lorette65

Du nouveau pour lui Malin?
En FA?

----------


## M£l60

On connais son entente avec les chats ?

----------


## lorette65

> On connais son entente avec les chats ?


Vu le libellé du post "entente chiennes et enfants", il ne doit pas être compatible "chats" et "chiens mâles"...
Mais Malin nous dira quand elle fera un tour par ici  ::

----------


## MALIN

chat ? je ne sais pas .....pas de chat en fourrière donc je ne peux pas tester....
FA ok, mais pas trop loin de Mimizan pour que je puisse avoir un regard sur vito....
Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

chat ? je ne sais pas .....pas de chat en fourrière donc je ne peux pas tester....
FA ok, mais pas trop loin de Mimizan pour que je puisse avoir un regard sur vito....
Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

chat ? je ne sais pas .....pas de chat en fourrière donc je ne peux pas tester....
FA ok, mais pas trop loin de Mimizan pour que je puisse avoir un regard sur vito....
Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

chat ? je ne sais pas .....pas de chat en fourrière donc je ne peux pas tester....
FA ok, mais pas trop loin de Mimizan pour que je puisse avoir un regard sur vito....
Merci

----------


## lorette65

Je voulais dire : "est-iL en fa?
Mais vu ta réponse, semble que non...

----------


## MALIN

Petit chouchou est en fourrière....Il est tellement gentil....toute cette douceur dans son regard.

----------


## lorette65

Relancé pour lui!!

----------


## Émeraude02

Il est magnifique et on voit qu'il n'a pas un grain de méchanceté... Tout se lit dans un regard  ::  Je ne peux pas le prendre... Mais j'espère de tout coeur qu'il puisse trouver une bonne famille qui prendra soin de lui cette fois-ci! Et je veux bien connaître le nom de cette personne que je ne préfère pas qualifier ici car tous les noms d'oiseaux y passeraient... Je vais lui faire une bonne pub!

----------


## poppo

Demande de bannière fait Malin,

 ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'espère que celle-ci fera l'affaire. J'ai eu un doute sur son nom entre Vito et Voto...



```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/voto-attache-une-rampe-skate-blesse-68198/][img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8187998622_49181c6b02_o.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## lolo5

Juste une question, ne pourrait on pas recontacter l ancien proprio , s il apprenait que le chien est en fourrière , peux etre trouverait il une solution?...

----------


## M£l60

C'est vraiment dommage qu'on ne sache pas si il est ok chat, car j'aurais pu me proposer de le prendre en FA. Si il y a possibilité de le testé faite le moi savoir, j'aimerais beaucoup lui venir en aide surtout qu'il commence a faire très froid ! Pauvre Loulou.

----------


## MALIN

Lolo5, c'est son maître qui a attaché Vito à une rampe de skate avec une patte blessé, pas soignée, infectée....Vito maigre, il tenait à peine sur ses pattes.... :: Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens de votre message .....
Je suis vraiment désolée de ne pas pouvoir tester petit Vito avec les chats....
Mirybonnie merci beaucoup pour cette très jolie bannière.

----------


## lolo5

Je pensais au maitre de départ chez qui il a vécu heureux pendant 7 ans comme indique dans le message , ou alors j ai pas compris...

----------


## MALIN

ah ! excuse moi lolo5.... son 1er maître est au courant que vito est en fourrière, ne peut pas le récupérer...

----------


## Zénitude

Je ne trouve pas ses ententes mâles ? Je fais passer à une personne passionnée de staffs qui habite vers chez vous , peut être connaitra t'il quelqu'un..

----------


## MALIN

> Je ne trouve pas ses ententes mâles ? Je fais passer à une personne passionnée de staffs qui habite vers chez vous , peut être connaitra t'il quelqu'un..


Avec les mâles je ne sais pas...Merci Zénitude.

----------


## lorette65

:: Pensez à lui  ::

----------


## lorette65

:: Il ne peut pas rester là-bas!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Caresses à toi magnifique Vito!!!!*

----------


## minimoi52

_Il est trop beau_

----------


## lorette65

:: Vite pour Voto ; il attend que quelqu'un lui donne sa chance

----------


## lorette65

Quelqu'un pour lui?  ::

----------


## jumellesdu40

:: Personne pour ce gentil vito ??
Il est effectivement très beau et on perçoit beaucoup de gentillesse dans son regard... ::

----------


## lorette65

::  Pauvre petiot ; si seul...

----------


## poppo

C'est vraiment urgent pour Vito.......la fourrière n'est pas un bon endroit.......rediffuser, partager....il faut le sortir de là!


1 ans et 2mois qu'il attend en fourrière........ ::

----------


## sandrinea

Un miracle de Noël pour Vito!  ::

----------


## MALIN

Vito est en danger....son copain de box Balto vient d'être volé...je suis anéantie..

----------


## poppo

Oh non, c'est ce que je craignais depuis le début!! Pauvre Balto!!

IL FAUT UNE SOLUTION TRÈS TRÈS VITE POUR VITO!!!!

----------


## lorette65

::

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Vito est en danger....son copain de box Balto vient d'être volé...je suis anéantie..


Comment est-ce possible ? Il n'y a pas de gardiennage ?

----------


## vertad

Voler un chien en fourrière, on aura tout vu !!!!! Je rediffuse pour petit Voto.

----------


## MALIN

Non pas de gardien...La fourrière se trouve dans la déchetterie et celle-ci est une vrai passoire...
Merci Vertad....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Vito est en danger....son copain de box Balto vient d'être volé...je suis anéantie..


*Encore un vol????? C'est pas possible ça.....

Comme je te comprend Malin tu dois être très malheureuse.....

Comment personne ne s'intéresse à Vito, je l'ai vu en adoptant Black et il est tellement beau ce loulou!!!!*

----------


## Coline54

Malin tu avais demandé qu'il ne soit pas diffusé sur fb.... j'ai eu le lien de votre post dessus... qu'en est il ? on peut partager sur fb ou pas ?

----------


## Laady_lyn

Il est trop beau ! Est-ce qu'un test avec des chats a été fait ??

----------


## poppo

> Il est trop beau ! Est-ce qu'un test avec des chats a été fait ??



Laady-lyn si vous êtes intéressé appelz Raymonde au  05/58/09/23/52 . Je crois qu'elle m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas de réaction particulière avec les chats , il avait l'air de s'en fiche .....mais peut être que je confonds avec sa réaction chiens. En tout cas il est adorable avec l'humain et vraiment magnifique!!

----------


## Laady_lyn

J'ai un chat donc c'est important pour moi que si je prends un toutou il soit ok chats, je ne prendrai pas le risque autrement. 
Aussi, j'aurais aimé votre avis sur une petite question: je vis au 3eme étage d'un immeuble (sans ascenseur), et je me demandais si ce ne serait pas mauvais pour un vieux chien (ses articulations) de monter/descendre plusieurs fois par jour 3 étages? 

merci de vos réponses!

----------


## MALIN

Je ne connais pas du tout le comportement de Vito avec les chats...Pas de chat à la fourrière...
Vito est en grande forme...ce n'est pas un vieux chien....

----------


## lorette65

:: Il est en danger ; son copian a été volé!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Des nouvelles positives pour Vito???
J'espère que Laady_Lyne va vraiment craquer pour lui........Moi je l'ai vu et il est superbe*

----------


## Titetchou

Bonjour, 

Lundi je passerais à la police municipale pour voir la procédure à suivre pour sortir Vito de cette cage.
Comment est il avec les autres chiens mâles ?
Est il obéissant ?

Merci.

----------


## poppo

Titetchou, téléphonez à  Raymonde au 05/58/09/23/52, elle a souvent des problèmes internet , elle connait très très bien Vito , elle pourra vous renseigner ::

----------


## Titetchou

J'imagine que c'est elle qui s'occupe de le promener ?
Je comptais la contacter après la PM parfait .
Merci beaucoup. 
C'est vrai qu'un chien de 9 ans a très peu de chance de se faire adopter pourtant j'ai eu l'occasion de voir Vito il mérite de trouver une famille pour les belles années qui lui reste !!!

----------


## MALIN

*RENDEZ-VOUS aujourd'hui à 15 HEURES  pour Mister Vito.....Croisons tous les doigts (mains, pieds) et les patounes de tous vos loulous !!!*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*ALORS???????????????????????????*

----------


## MALIN

La jeune fille va réfléchir, mais elle a trouvé Vito magnifique et très gentil....Sylvie je t'envoie un MP....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Oui Titetchou  c'est un chien superbe ce VITO et il a besoin d'amour pauvre petit chou!!!!!*

----------


## Titetchou

Effectivement après ma visite à la fourrière j'ai trouvé *Vito* superbe. Très vif, pas du tout agressif, un nounours.
Le pauvre, un chien avec autant de vitalité doit souffrir dans cette petite cage.
Je vais faire le tour de mes connaissances. Je pense qu'il lui faut une personne présente. 
C'est dommage car je souhaite vraiment le prendre mais je me déplace souvent et j'ai n'ai pas assez de temps à lui consacrer.
Je réfléchis encore de mon côté malgré tout. *La situation ne peut pas durer pour lui !!!*

----------


## arden56

On croise ++++++++

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Effectivement après ma visite à la fourrière j'ai trouvé *Vito* superbe. Très vif, pas du tout agressif, un nounours.
> Le pauvre, un chien avec autant de vitalité doit souffrir dans cette petite cage.
> Je vais faire le tour de mes connaissances. Je pense qu'il lui faut une personne présente. 
> C'est dommage car je souhaite vraiment le prendre mais je me déplace souvent et j'ai n'ai pas assez de temps à lui consacrer.
> Je réfléchis encore de mon côté malgré tout. *La situation ne peut pas durer pour lui !!!*


J'espère qu'on sera vite fixé et qu'une agréable nouvelle viendra pour Vito

----------


## MALIN

Titetchou....pourquoi pensez-vous qu'il faut une présence permanente pour Vito ? Il peut rester seule....évidemment pas de longues absences....
Cela va faire bientôt 14 mois que je m'occupe du loulou, ce qu'il a besoin en priorité c'est un maître ou une maîtresse qui saura lui donner Amour, Bien être, Respect.....Vito est un loulou calme, qui a besoin de se dépenser mais pas trop longtemps !!! il ne faut pas oublier qu'il a 9 ans....

----------


## Titetchou

Quelqu'un de plus présent car le pauvre est resté tout seul très longtemps!
Le sortir de cet enclos pour l'enfermer dans un studio avec les horaires que j'ai ce n'est pas le meilleur choix pour lui. 
On va essayer de lui trouver une meilleure solution !!!

----------


## MALIN

"Quelqu'un de plus présent car le pauvre est resté tout seul très longtemps!
Le sortir de cet enclos pour l'enfermer dans un studio avec les horaires que j'ai ce n'est pas le meilleur choix pour lui. 
On va essayer de lui trouver une meilleure solution !!!	"					

*OK...Donc vous n'êtes plus une adoptante potentielle...j'avais cru comprendre que vous étiez en appartement et non en studio et vous ne m'aviez pas parlé de vos horaires....J'avais  compris que vous étiez intéressée par son adoption, mais je pense que vous avez du réfléchir ...

ON RELANCE POUR VITO...Merci*

----------


## poppo

Malin, toujours pas de diffusion FB? 

Pauvre Vito, on y a cru...... ::

----------


## Titetchou

Oui, en studio je pensais vous l'avoir dis!  ::  Pardon
 Je suis bien désolé pour Vito. Je fais toujours passer le message autour de moi ! 
Il est magnifique ce toutou !

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Titetchou moi j'ai adopté Black (et vous savez qui il est....) je suis absente de 8h30 à 18h mais mon Black est tellement heureux d'avoir une maman qu'il est prêt à tout accepter je crois.

Pour ces pauvres chiens abandonnés il n'y a pas que la présence qui compte c'est surtout l'AMOUR qu'on leur porte et la confiance qu'on leur redonne, Vito comprendra qu'il reste seul quelques temps mais que vous allez revenir et qu'avec VOUS il ne risque rien et il s'adaptera très bien à sa nouvelle vie, ils sont super ces chiens à qui on redonne la joie de vivre.......

Je ne vous juge pas ou je n'essaie pas de vous forcer la main je vous dis simplement ce que j'ai vécu avec Black malgré mes doutes du début je sais qu'il est super heureux avec moi et moi aussi*

----------


## lorette65

il attend le ptit père  ::

----------


## MALIN

poppo tu sais bien que son ancien maître est sur FB, et je n'ai aucune confiance... ::

----------


## Titetchou

Je sais bien que vous ne jugez pas, vous essayez de le sortir de là c'est tout  :Smile: 
J'aimerais l'aider croyez moi !

----------


## poppo

> poppo tu sais bien que son ancien maître est sur FB, et je n'ai aucune confiance...




Je sais mais cela aurait augmenté ses chances.....il est vraiment craquant avec sa bouille de nounours  :: , 14 mois de fourrière ..... ::

----------


## Jojobegood Josy

SON ANNONCE RESCUE A ETE POSTEE SUR FB !!!!  en DEC DEJA ! je ne sais pas par QUI ?!

----------


## Pitchoun'

up !

----------


## bertille

J'adore cette race de chiens adorables ( ma fille ainée en a une), je pense de plus en plus à devenir FA, mais je suis si loin  ... c'est tellement dommage. Si malgré tout cette éventualité vous semble possible , contactez moi .

----------


## sophie40000

On est allee voir vitto cette aprem avec adele...
Adele avais pas m aor d etre derangee par sa presence...
Vitto mui etait tout foufou de voir une femelle 
Il as l air mignon comme tout ce loulou et en super forme!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Mais IL EST mignon!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## poppo

> *Mais IL EST mignon!!!!!!!!!!*


Plus que MIGNON.......il est carrément CRAQUANT!!!

----------


## sophie40000

Des nouvelles pour qon entente avec les chats?

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Sophie, MALIN a des soucis de connexion.........Elle n'a pas dû voir le message*

----------


## sophie40000

Oui j imagine bien comme d habitude! Elle aurais du demander l adsl au pere noel:-) je l appelle demain

----------


## lorette65

Up pour Vitto!!

----------


## bertille

Toujours pas de nouvelles pour lui ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

du nouveau ?

----------


## lorette65

Une petite place pour Voto  ::

----------


## poppo

Il faut relancer pour Vito, l'adoptante potentielle ne le prendra pas. Il y a eu un contact avec des chats rentrés en fourrière ( à travers les barreaux) et sans être agressif Vito était quand même un peu excité alors un placement sans chats sera préférable.

Sinon c'est vraiment un amour de chien, même une personne qu'il connaît que depuis 30 min peut mettre sa main dans sa gamelle pendant qu'il mange........c'est pour vous dire comment il est  :: !


Il faudra passer son certificat d'aptitude pour pouvoir adopter cette bouille d'amour, l'association prendra en charge les frais de cette formation ::

----------


## bertille

Oh zut  :Frown: 
la chienne staf de ma fille ( elle l'a adoptée quand elle était adulte donc probablement pas habituée aux chats avant), avait tendance à mettre les chats à bout de nerfs, mais pas méchamment, elle voulait jouer en fait. Les chats sont impressionnés par la masse brutus et un peu fofolle devant eux et sont sur leur garde.
Je l'ai gardé beaucoup jour et nuit , et avec ma chatte pas commode, ça se passe bien. Il a fallut répéter pas mal "laisse le chat" et pendant quelques temps , mais maintenant elle sait, et laisse les chats de la maison. 
Je ne garantie pas qu'elle ne course pas un chat "étranger" qui s'aventure dans le jardin mais ne lui ferait pas de mal, ça c'est certain. C'est peut être la même chose pour le beau Vito.

ça me désole de ne pouvoir le prendre car j'ai un vrai coup de coeur pour lui et j'y pense chaque jour en espérant qu'il trouve sa famille gros pépére.

----------


## lorette65

up pour lui

----------


## lorette65

Voto attend toujours!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Pourquoi personne ne craque sur toi mon beau VITO?*

----------


## lorette65

Et Voto attend...Désespère probablement aussi  ::

----------


## lorette65

::  ::  Ces chiens sont victimes du "délit de sale G...." et pourtant...
Vite pour lui!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

:: ne l'oubliez-pas

----------


## Thibzz

peut on diffuser sur fcb?

----------


## lorette65

Non, MALIN ne veut pas de diffusion FB pour lui...
Merci quand même

----------


## Pitchoun'

N'est-il pas craquant ?  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

up

----------


## poppo

Regardez comme c'est une bonne "pate" le beau Vito  :: , on peut mettre la main dans sa gamelle pendant qu'il mange , c'est une crème de chien!!

Il adooooooore jouer au ballon mais les occasions sont rares  ::  car enfermés depuis plus d'un an.....qui lui donnera enfin l'occasion de pouvoir se défouler et de vous aimer??Il a tellement souffert avec ses anciens "maitres".... Regardez cet bouille.... ::

----------


## poppo

​GROSSE URGENCE POUR VITO!LA MUNICIPALITÉ OU SE TROUVE LA FOURRIÈRE OU SE TROUVE VITO COMMENCE A S'IMPATIENTER.......17 MOIS QUE VITO ATTEND EN CAGE......ILS ONT ÉTÉ TRÈS COMPRÉHENSIF ENVERS LA SITUATION MAIS LÀ CELA COMMENCE A POSER SOUCIS.......ALORS DIFFUSION MAXIMALE POUR VITO (SAUF FB CAR SON ANCIEN MAITRE Y EST ET S'Y FAIT PASSER POUR UN AMOUREUX DES ANIMAUX  :: )

REGARDEZ LES PHOTOS, IL EST ADORABLE, PREND LES FRIANDISES AVEC DOUCEUR, JOUER, CALIN, EN BONNE SANTÉ ALORS SVP........TELLEMENT TRISTE LA DERNIÈRE PHOTO QUAND IL VOIT MALIN S'EN ALLER........ ::  :: 
VICTIME DE LA MAUVAISE REPUTATION DE SA RACE, COMPLÈTEMENT INJUSTIFIÉ ALORS SVP UNE FAMILLE POUR VITO!!

----------


## chenilbirepoulet

:: il est vraiment magnifique ce loulou!!! super gentil que des qualités, pourquoi 17 mois de fourrière c'est terrible :: !

----------


## jaspée

holala... il est splendide ce chien !! je ne comprend même pas qu'il soit encore à moisir en fourrière ! c'est vrai que les préjugés ont la dent dure... mon Tyzon (croisé boxer/malinois) est resté 10 ans en prison alors que c'est le plus gentil des poilus !  :: 

Bon en résumé, il aime les femelles, méfiance avec les males ou pas possible ? il est pas castré ? à canaliser avec les chats mais ca prendra un peu de temps (normal...), adorable avec l'humain et besoin d'un certificat de détention...  j'ai rien oublié ???  :: 

pas de diffusion sur Facebook mais j'ai deja vu son post à l'époque ou il avait été retrouvé accroché à la rampe de skate..
Reste à motiver les troupes !!
*
urgence pour ce magnifique loulou adorable, avec des yeux à tomber par terre, une gueule d'amour et encore plein de vitalité pour ses 9 printemps ! on cherche des adoptants (avec une période d'essai de 15 jours... si besoin) ou une FA pour lui éviter de finir ses jours prématurément... il est en fourrière, il est lof, et on a déjà volé son copain de box... et devinez ce que ces "salopards"  font de ces chiens....*  :: *
Donc c'est urgent pour not' VITO !!!*  ::

----------


## poppo

Il n'est pas -encore- castré mais le sera si une gentille famille se présente  :: Il a vécu avec un mâle auparavant donc en principe pas de soucis, les chats on ne le sait pas , malheureusement pas de test possible. 

L'asso ASCC payera les frais pour l'obtention du certificat d'aptitude.



Il est vraiment adorable et mériterait un bon panier retraite même s'il est en plein forme et très joueur, il sera un super compagnon pendant des années!! Ne vous arrêtez pas a sa " gueule" , c'est un chien extra!! ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Pauvre VITO je pense toujours à lui depuis que je suis venue chercher BLACK son frère de galère mais vraiment pas possible de le prendre et pourtant si je pouvais......

Comment personne ne craque sur ce magnifique chien?????

Je souhaite autant de galères (que les loulous en ont vécu) à son "connard" d'ancien maître qui a abandonné VITO et BLACK, je le hais de toutes mes forces!!!!!!

SVP sauvez le avant qu'il ne soit trop tard*

----------


## momo

17 mois qu il attend...pauvre petit coeur.
Il y a bien une petite place pour lui non???

----------


## catis

je prends sa bannière,c'est tout ce que je peux faire;

----------


## chrystelle91

Avez-vous contacté les associations spécialisées dans le placement des staff ?

----------


## catis

www.planete-amstaff.com/

ce forum est dédié aus staffs,est-il inscrit?
Si non,malin devrait s'inscrire et le mettre ,ce sont des passionés.
Je suis bien inscrite,mais je ne pourrais pas suivre lepost  ,il faudrait que ce soit malin...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

www.planete-amstaff.com/
Avez-vous contacté ce forum dédié aux staffs,il faudrait que MALIN y inscrive vito,ce sont des passionnés,il y trouverais bien un maitre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

www.planete-amstaff.com/
Avez-vous contacté ce forum dédié aux staffs,il faudrait que MALIN y inscrive vito,ce sont des passionnés,il y trouverais bien un maitre...

----------


## maruska

Peut-être une piste sur Le Bon coin.On croise tout! Merci Catis pour le lien. Malin ne peut toujours pas se connecter, Je lui fais passer le message!

----------


## josiane

> Peut-être une piste sur Le Bon coin.On croise tout! Merci Catis pour le lien. Malin ne peut toujours pas se connecter, Je lui fais passer le message!


Le Bon Coin ce n'est pas une bonne idée  :: 
Trop de trafic  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à tous,
Je visite souvent ce forum sans jamais avoir participé réellement.
Cependant la je me lance. Voila mon conjoint (qui rêve d'un staff) et moi même sommes tombés sous le charme de ce beau jeune homme!

C'est pourquoi nous aimerions prendre des infos sur ce beau goss!!  :: 
Nous avons déjà une chienne labrador de 2 ans 1/2 ainsi que 2 chats. Nous vivons en appartement, mais de grands moments de jeux et de grandes balades sont organisés (aussi bien entre nous qu'avec d'autres propriétaires de chiens). Je ne sais pas si nous serions une bonne famille à vos yeux mais nous on est déjà fan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nous habitons dans le 91 (Essonnes) mais sommes prêt à faire des kilomètres pour venir le chercher accompagné de notre chienne pour vérifier leur possible (je croise les doigts !! ) bonne entente!

Qui puis je contacter pour avoir des renseignements niveaux "paprasse": conditions demandées, frais d'adoptions demandés, permis de détention ...

Pleins de caresses à lui et à tous les autres du refuge bien sur!!

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je visite souvent ce forum sans jamais avoir participé réellement.
> Cependant la je me lance. Voila mon conjoint (qui rêve d'un staff) et moi même sommes tombés sous le charme de ce beau jeune homme!
> 
> C'est pourquoi nous aimerions prendre des infos sur ce beau goss!! 
> Nous avons déjà une chienne labrador de 2 ans 1/2 ainsi que 2 chats. Nous vivons en appartement, mais de grands moments de jeux et de grandes balades sont organisés (aussi bien entre nous qu'avec d'autres propriétaires de chiens). Je ne sais pas si nous serions une bonne famille à vos yeux mais nous on est déjà fan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nous habitons dans le 91 (Essonnes) mais sommes prêt à faire des kilomètres pour venir le chercher accompagné de notre chienne pour vérifier leur possible (je croise les doigts !! ) bonne entente!
> 
> Qui puis je contacter pour avoir des renseignements niveaux "paprasse": conditions demandées, frais d'adoptions demandés, permis de détention ...
> ...


Voici les coordonnées de la personne à contacter :
*N° Teléphone : 05/58/09/23/52
E-mail : raymonde.lacourty@orange.fr*
Merci de vous intéresser à ce magnifique pépère !

----------


## SangaChou

A votre avis il vaut mieux que je l'appel où que je lui envoi un mail?

Le fait qu'il soit en appartement ne pose pas de soucis?

----------


## maruska

Raymonde est en panne d'internet! Il faut impérativement lui tél et laisser un message si elle est absente. Merci beaucoup en tout cas de vous intéresser à "ce beau gosse"!

----------


## Pitchoun'

> A votre avis il vaut mieux que je l'appel où que je lui envoi un mail?
> 
> Le fait qu'il soit en appartement ne pose pas de soucis?


Je vous conseille d'appeler et d'expliquer de vive voix votre désir d'adopter ce chien, de raconter votre situation (appart...)...
Je ne peux pas vous répondre si cela gêne que vous soyiez en appart, j'espère que non

----------


## SangaChou

très bien je me muni de mon téléphone tout de suite!  Merci

----------


## SangaChou

1er contacte pris...

----------


## momo

Il etait bon ce 1er contact?

----------


## SangaChou

Je l'espère...  Peut être une pré-visite .... 
affaire à suivre... 

(Vous ne vous imaginez pas à quel point je croise les doigts !!!!   ::    )

----------


## fanelan

je croise aussi les doigts

----------


## SangaChou

Que ça marche ou pas j'espère qu'il trouvera une bonne famille... Je pense qu'il est déjà resté bien trop longtemps au refuge, comme beaucoup d'autres pensionnaires avec lui 

Caresses à eux  ::

----------


## poppo

Ouf! Je retrouve l'electricité et donc ma connexion internet :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl: 

Des pistes se profilent pour ce beau gosse, mais continuons la diffusion car rien n'est fait et il faut qu'il trouve SA famille , 17 mois de fourrière est trop!Nous allons organiser des prévisites pour les intéressés  :: 

Je vais quand même mettre Vito sur le forum dont tu parles Catis, cela ne veut pas dire que les pistes actuelles n'aboutiront pas mais il faut mettre toutes les chances de son côté.

Merci à tous, croisons très fort que Vito sortira bientôt de cette cage....

----------


## SangaChou

Tout à fait d'accord avec vous!!

----------


## catis

> Ouf! Je retrouve l'electricité et donc ma connexion internet
> 
> Des pistes se profilent pour ce beau gosse, mais continuons la diffusion car rien n'est fait et il faut qu'il trouve SA famille , 17 mois de fourrière est trop!Nous allons organiser des prévisites pour les intéressés 
> 
> Je vais quand même mettre Vito sur le forum dont tu parles Catis, cela ne veut pas dire que les pistes actuelles n'aboutiront pas mais il faut mettre toutes les chances de son côté.
> 
> Merci à tous, croisons très fort que Vito sortira bientôt de cette cage....


planête amstaff est un vrai site de passionnés,ils ne laisseront pas un staff ,LOF en plus,,sur le tapis.Puis ils ont leur certificat d'aptitude...avec un peu de chance....

----------


## jaspée

je me suis inscrite sur ce site à un moment pour suivre les aventures de mystouille !!
j'ai laissé un message à Malin en ce sens... on verra demain !

----------


## TENDRESSE

> je me suis inscrite sur ce site à un moment pour suivre les aventures de mystouille !!
> j'ai laissé un message à Malin en ce sens... on verra demain !


Malin est en panne d'Internet, il vaut mieux lui téléphoner.

----------


## jaspée

> Malin est en panne d'Internet, il vaut mieux lui téléphoner.


j'ai laissé un message sur son répondeur !!  ::

----------


## poppo

Je mes suis inscrit mais je ne sais ou poster , un peu compliqué le site ( ou peut être que je n'ai pas accès partout...) j'ai donc mis le lien du post de Vito dans ma présentation  ::

----------


## Fran1

Bonjour, 
On en est ou pour lui ? 
Est ce que les diff sur FB sont autorisees ? 
Merci

----------


## lorette65

> Bonjour, 
> On en est ou pour lui ? 
> Est ce que les diff sur FB sont autorisees ? 
> Merci


Sans doute aurons-nous des nouvelles dans la journée...
pas de diffusion FB pour lui ; merci

----------


## Fran1

Dommage... 
C est ce qui marche le mieux

----------


## poppo

> Dommage... 
> C est ce qui marche le mieux


C'est vrai que FB marche bien mais son ancien maitre ( celui qui l'a abandonné blessé attaché a une rampe de skate y est  :: ) et s'y fait passer pour un defenseur de la cause animale.......il a abandonné plusieurs chiens et blessé en plus....c'est une honte!!! DOnc pas de diffusion FB malheureusement, merci!

----------


## Fran1

Euh.... 
Je peux svp avoir les coordonnées de ce charmant personnage en MP ? 
merci d'avance

----------


## jaspée

mp pour moi aussi STP !!

----------


## SangaChou

Pas de nouvelles pour le moment..
Et vous?

----------


## poppo

J'appelle Malin demain  ::  et je vous tient au courant.

----------


## SangaChou

Merci beaucoup Poppo!!

J'ai une question: Voila nous nous sommes intéressé de plus prêt pour tout ce qui concerne certificat d'aptitude permis,... pour un chien adopté à cet âge et personne est capable de me dire comment faire. J'ai regarder sur le site du gouvernement rien dans ce cas on ne parle que de chien de moins d'un an après plus rien. ensuite la mairie et la préfecture m'ont répondu la même chose. Est ce que quelqu'un connait les démarches administratives pour la cas de Vito?

----------


## jaspée

http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/F20759.xhtml
je pense qu'ils parlent de chien de 1 an car tout chien agé de 8 mois a un an doit avoir son évaluation maintenant. Concernant les chiens de 8 ans, je pense qu'il faut une évaluation comportementale du chien par un véto...

----------


## SangaChou

ca je suis ok mais pour le permis ils disent la même chose jusqu'à un an mais la il a bientot 9 ans!

----------


## loulouk

1 an ou 9 ans la démarche est la même,
tout chien catégorisé doit passer une évaluation comportementale,
tout possesseur de chiens catégorisé doit être détenteur du certificat d'aptitude , déclarer son chien en mairie et avoir une assurance .

----------


## SangaChou

Ca marche donc tout est pareil ça me rassure!!!
Merci ! A l'administration ! Hier personne a été capable de me répondre et la en 30 min j'ai ma réponse MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!

----------


## loulouk

énormément d'administrations sont incapables de répondre à ce genre de questions malheureusement ...

si vito est placé via asso je pense qu'il aura déjà son eval de passée .

----------


## SangaChou

oui ils me regardaient "Mais qu'est ce qu'elle nous veux encore celle la?!"
Enfin bon maintenant à voir...

----------


## jaspée

edit (doublon)

----------


## poppo

Je confirme ce qu'il a été dit: les formalités pour un chien catégorisé sont les mêmes n'importe son âge.

Nous sommes actuellement en plein recherche de prévisite  ::

----------


## fanelan

on croise les doigts

----------


## SangaChou

Moi aussi je croise les doigts pour lui!

----------


## lorette65

Oh oui on croise  :Smile:

----------


## SangaChou

En attendant d'avoir plus d'infos comment va-t-il pèpère?

Pleins de caresses à lui!

----------


## poppo

Pépère va bien , il lui tarde de pouvoir enfin courir après sa balle et se blottir dans les bras de SA famille, un bon coussin, des promenades.....et surtout......des tonnes d'amour!! ::

----------


## KATH38

je renouvelle:PAS LE BON COIN,svp.....!!!

----------


## poppo

> je renouvelle:PAS LE BON COIN,svp.....!!!



Ne vous inquiètez pas KATH38, l'asso a l'habitude  ::  Jamais on laisse partir un de " nos" chiens sans prévisite ET post visite , le Bon Coin, Rescue, Tartampion .....n'importe!

----------


## KATH38

normal des que je vois "le boncoin" j'ai le poil qui se herisse,c'est un site ou il y a tellement de trafic.....ça me fait toujours un peu peur....

----------


## SangaChou

J'espère qu'il trouvera vite son coussin douillet, ses grandes balades (chez nous on parle même de randonné!! ) ses jeux et sa famille pour le reste de sa vie! Je pense qu'il a besoin d'une retraite tranquil !!

J'espère de bonnes nouvelles pour lui !

----------


## momo

Est ce qu une personne a ete trouvée pour la visite pré adoption SVP?
Sinon,je connais une personne qui peut la faire samedi.

----------


## poppo

Prévisite trouvé  ::   Je vous ai envoyé un mp Momo, merci beaucoup!

----------


## maruska

merci Momo

----------


## momo

C est cool pour le loulou...
Quand à lieu la visite SVP?
Et si tout est ok,il pourra enfin quitter les barreaux!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Suis impatiente de savoir  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

[QUOTE=momo;1643946] 
Quand à lieu la visite SVP?
 QUOTE]

*On va essayer en début de semaine pour que le loulou puisse sortir très vite!!*

----------


## SangaChou

Nous sommes combien à avoir une prévisite pour ce loulou? (j'ai du louper une étape)

----------


## lorette65

> Nous sommes combien à avoir une prévisite pour ce loulou? (j'ai du louper une étape)


heu, sans vouloir m'avancer, ya que toi je pense  :: 
tendresse, maruska et poppo= ASCC
momo pour sa proposition de pré-visite et moi suis contente que Vitto ait enfin l'espir de sortir de sa cage  :Smile:

----------


## SangaChou

pfiouuu merci!  On va y arriver on va y arriver!!

J'espère que tout sera bon et que Vito pourra vite nous rejoindre et enfin profitez à nouveau des joies d'une famille

----------


## maruska

Ce serait  ::  ::

----------


## fanelan

> Nous sommes combien à avoir une prévisite pour ce loulou? (j'ai du louper une étape)


De mon côté j'ai également cherché avec Poppo et j'ai contacté trois autres personnes (mais pas toi, je n'avais pas ton nom  :: ) ; j'attends donc un petit message de confirmation de pré-visite afin de remercier les personnes que j'ai contactées.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De mon côté j'ai également cherché avec Poppo et j'ai contacté trois autres personnes (mais pas toi, je n'avais pas ton nom ) ; j'attends donc un petit message de confirmation de pré-visite afin de remercier les personnes que j'ai contactées.


J'ai mal compris la question, je pensais : personne faisant la pré-adoption  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oula ça semble bien compliqué votre histoire!

En tout cas moi pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu d'info de la personne devant venir pour la pré-visite donc affaire à suivre...

----------


## poppo

La prévisite est pour chez toi SangaChou, pour l'instant c'est toi que Raymonde a sélectionné  ::

----------


## maruska

espérons que tout soit ok pour vous et que ce brave Vito ait ENFIN SA GENTILLE FAMILLE!

----------


## SangaChou

WAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH ce serait super!!!!! J'espère que nous seront la bonne famille pour lui!! En tout cas nous sommes en recherche du top top pour lui pour que tout soit adapté à son âge!

----------


## poppo

Il a 9 ans , c'est vrai, mais il est très loin d'être un papy, le beau Vito! Il est en pleine forme, prêt a courir après sa balle! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oui, on en doute pas mais bon une alimentation adaptée, un cousin protégeant ses petites articulations ce serait quand même le top !

----------


## maruska

> Oui, on en doute pas mais bon une alimentation adaptée, un cousin protégeant ses petites articulations ce serait quand même le top !


, personne ne sera contre bien sûr!! ::  ::  Allez, on croise tout!!

----------


## SangaChou

Pas de nouvelles ... Sniff...  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Pas de nouvelles ... Sniff...


*
Pas de panique Sangachou,  la personne qui va venir vous visiter doit vous contacter très vite*.

----------


## KATH38

SangaChou
"patience et longueur de temps font plus que force et que rage"  (en gros.... :: pour ma memoire)

----------


## SangaChou

Oui je sais mais dure dure!

----------


## SangaChou

Visite hier...   :: 

Est-ce que le dicton "pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles" s'applique pour nous?

Le stress quand tu nous tiens   :: 

Caresses à lui et à ses compagnons de misères  ::

----------


## HYOKO

J'ai hâte de retirer la bannière de Vito ! ::

----------


## maruska

oui des nouvelles? ::

----------


## KATH38

> J'ai hâte de retirer la bannière de Vito !


petite rectif:VOTO et non pas VITO...errrare humanum est  ::

----------


## HYOKO

> petite rectif:VOTO et non pas VITO...errrare humanum est


Sur la bannière c'est VITO ::

----------


## KATH38

je ne sais plus qui l'a faite...mais il est en bonne voie quand meme,le petit VOTO!

----------


## poppo

Non, c'est bien VITO et non VOTO , Malin avait  ::  le jour du création du post... ::

----------


## Chinooka

> Non, c'est bien VITO et non VOTO , *Malin avait*  le jour du création du post...


Encore du champ' ? il faut absolument que j'aille m'installer dans le Sud-Ouest, j'adore le champagne !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je sais évidemment que le champagne ne vient pas du Sud-Ouest mais il a l'air de couler à flot là-bas en ce moment !!!  ::

----------


## maruska

:: !

----------


## presci

S'il y a besoin d'un co-voiturage, je fais un Bordeaux/Paris le 25 mars (TGV de 8h18)
Je ne prends AUCUN FRAIS DE TRANSPORT car je fais passer les chiens que je co-traine sur la place de mon chien d'assistance. Les controleurs me connaissent et j'ai deja pu faire passer 3 chiens comme ça (2 rott et 1 boxer).
J'ai déjà 2 billet valable en cas d'urgence de co-trainage donc pas de soucis pour le 25 en cas de besoin

----------


## SangaChou

Bon alors adjugé vendu pour Vito!! 

Presci: Pour le moment, je ne sais pas encore si notre "dossier" est accepté pour l'adoption de Vito. Je n'ai pas encore eu Malin au téléphone. En tout cas si c'est OK, je lui parlerais de votre proposition. En tout cas, merci beaucoup! Merci pour lui!

----------


## SangaChou

J'ai eu Malin au téléphone (et à sa demande je poste des nouvelles)

VITO VIENT A LA MAIISOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNN

----------


## Elfenyu

:Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl: SUPER NOUVELLE ! ! PLEIN DE BONHEUR tant mérité ! !

----------


## poppo

::   :Smile:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl: 

C'est bon aussi pour la proposition de Presci? Merci beaucoup Presci!!

----------


## presci

> C'est bon aussi pour la proposition de Presci? Merci beaucoup Presci!!


il y a visiblement deja un co-voiturage d'organisé mais si vous entendez parler d'un loulou qui a besoin d'un Bordeaux/Paris ou Paris Bordeaux le 25 mars la proposition est tjs d'actualité je fais A/R dans la journée)

----------


## maruska

Sangachou ::  :: ! J'espère et je suis sûre que vous prendrez bien soin du "gros bébé" Vito et qu'on aura des nouvelles bien sûr

----------


## SangaChou

On est super heureux!!!

----------


## HYOKO

> Sangachou! J'espère et je suis sûre que vous prendrez bien soin du "gros bébé" Vito et qu'on aura des nouvelles bien sûr


+ 1  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::   et plein de photos du bébé heureux  :: 

Je retire ma bannière en vitesse. ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oh oui de belles photos et de son évolution à la maison et de sa nouvelle vie en dehors de la cage de la fourrière !

----------


## loulouk

ça c’est de la bonne nouvelle,
félicitations  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

Oh que oui, SUPER nouvelle  ::  ::  :: 
Le brave Vito va être super content de sortir de sa cage  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

::   ::   ::

----------


## Zénitude

> il y a visiblement deja un co-voiturage d'organisé mais si vous entendez parler d'un loulou qui a besoin d'un Bordeaux/Paris ou Paris Bordeaux le 25 mars la proposition est tjs d'actualité je fais A/R dans la journée)


Il n'y avait pas un autre loulou des Landes qui cherchait un covoit ?  ::  Poppo doit pouvoir répondre.

Bravo pour VITO  ! On attend des nouvelles  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Il n'y avait pas un autre loulou des Landes qui cherchait un covoit ?  Poppo doit pouvoir répondre.
> 
> Bravo pour VITO  ! On attend des nouvelles


C'est Freesbee qui attend covoiturage  :Smile:

----------


## KATH38

ah bon ! alors VITO j'espère que Sanga chou sera ta nouvelle maman....  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

il n'y a pas de raison!

----------


## poppo

Pour le moment les covoit sont mise en standby car peut être une piste pour Freezbee  ::

----------


## SangaChou

les covoit pour qui Vito? Freesby?

----------


## momo

Enfin tu vas pouvoir quitter ces horribles barreaux petit loup...MERCI.

----------


## poppo

Le covoit pour Freezbee, pour Vito je ne suis pas au courant , pas encore eu Raymonde aujourd'hui mais apparemment elle vous a parlé d'une solution pour le transport?

----------


## SangaChou

oui !! avion ou voiture à voir.
En tout cas le début de la "paprasse" est en cours donc on espère tous qu'il pourra vite sortir de son box !  ::

----------


## poppo

Il faut quelques paperasses, oui, mais Vito en faut la peine  :: Tu lui achètera quand son panier douillet? ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oh oui il en vaut la peine!!   :: 


Son panier douillet est commandé!!!!! Un super coussin à mémoire de forme et housse en faux daim marron!!
Je dois le recevoir en début de semaine (j'ai pris le même à ma chienne comme ça pas de jaloux!!)
On lui a aussi pris un gros sac de croquette, un support porte-gamelles (comme ça pas besoin de se baisser pour manger ce sera à ça hauteur) , des os à mâcher! On a déjà repéré un super collier qui lui irai très très bien ( avec laisse assortie of course!! )  
Et vu qu'on a cru comprendre qu'il aimait les ballons on verra pour lui en prendre un (s'il est sage!  ::   )


Je pense que ça devrait lui convenir à papy Vito?!!

----------


## poppo

Waouw!!!! Va être gâté "notre" , oups!  ::  votre  Vito! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oui et va le bichonner!! 

Tout le monde gâte leur chien quand il est chiot nous on fait pareil sauf que c'est un grand chiot de 27kg 300 (poids de sa visite vétérinaire de mercredi!!)

 ::    VITO, ON T'ATTEND !!!  ::

----------


## arden56

YOUPEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fran1

Félicitations !!! 

Que vous manque-t-il au niveau des démarches ?

----------


## maruska

> Oh oui il en vaut la peine!!  
> 
> 
> Son panier douillet est commandé!!!!! Un super coussin à mémoire de forme et housse en faux daim marron!!
> Je dois le recevoir en début de semaine (j'ai pris le même à ma chienne comme ça pas de jaloux!!)
> On lui a aussi pris un gros sac de croquette, un support porte-gamelles (comme ça pas besoin de se baisser pour manger ce sera à ça hauteur) , des os à mâcher! On a déjà repéré un super collier qui lui irai très très bien ( avec laisse assortie of course!! )  
> Et vu qu'on a cru comprendre qu'il aimait les ballons on verra pour lui en prendre un (s'il est sage!   )
> 
> 
> Je pense que ça devrait lui convenir à papy Vito?!!


Mais cela va devenir "le chien roi!!" ::

----------


## SangaChou

CROQUETTES REÇUES !!! 18kg à dévorer !!!

Dossier pour l'assurance déposé ce matin et dossier pour la cession de formation pour le certificat d'aptitude glissé dans la boite aux lettres à l'instant!

Médaille pour ton collier en cours de fabrication !

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

On avance doucement mais surement!!

Bientôt la liberté mon Loulou!!

----------


## Fran1

Oki c'est bien :-) 

Avez vous fait votre demande de casier judiciaire sur internet ? 

Pour la formation, pourquoi devez-vous envoyer un dossier ? 

Il suffit d'appeler et de s'inscrire normalement... Il faut juste vérifier que l'éduc soit agréé auprès de la Préfecture

----------


## SangaChou

Oui, la demande de casier est faite!
Pour valider le rdv, l'éducatrice demande des documents onc nous lui avons tous simplement envoyé

----------


## Fran1

Ah... Ok...

----------


## catis

Pour le casier,vous faite erreur,c'est le no 2 qui est demandé,pas le no 3 que vous pouvez recevoir chez vous,et qu'il est inutile de demander...
Le casier no 2,c'est la mairie qui le demande,vous,vous ne pouvez pas le reçevoir.Donc,pas de demande de casier à faire.
Mais attention,sur le no 2 il y a aussi toutes les infractions(les grosses,pas les petites,les conduites en etat d'ivresse,les retraits de permis,etc)donc il faut être super  nette...
Donc vous avez à fournir une assurance pour le chien avec son nom et sa date de naissance,son attestation de castration si categorie 1,pas si 2,
les vaccinations rages et le passeport europeen,votre attestation d'aptitude à detenir des chiens dangereux(ou la preuve que vous allez la passer,puis apporter l'attestation)
mais pas  le casier no2,les asso les demandes avant de placer un chien,hors vous ne pouvez pas l'avoir.

je vais plus oin,vous pouvez avoir un casier no3 vierge(là ce sont les lourdes peines,la vrai delinquance),et avoir un no2 tout pourris avec de multiples infractions grave au code de la route, très grands excès de vitesse,alcool au volant,canabis,conduites sans permis,délis de fuite....pas inscrits au casier no 3....
je sais,les asso pas specialisées dans les chiens categorisées ne savent pas....et parfois font l'erreur de confier un chien ou ils ne devraient pas...

----------


## Fran1

SEUL LE CASIER N° 3 PEUT ETRE COMMANDE SUR INTERNET 

Le casier n°2 seules les Mairies et les gendarmes y ont accès. Un particulier ne peut le demander nulle part. 

Donc non, elle ne fait pas erreur. Elle commande le n° 3 et s'il est vierge, la Mairie vérifiera ensuite le n° 2, au moment de délivrer le permis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les associations spécialisées dans les chiens catégorisés savent très bien la différence... 

Et c'est la raison pour laquelle le chien est mis au nom de la personne que lorsque le permis de détention a été délivré.

----------


## catis

et bien entendu ,l'evaluation comportementale du chien...

voilà pour le no2 demandé,qui ne sera délivré qu'à certaines administrations.....
laissez tomber le casier,il ne sert à rien...assurer vous plutôt que votre no deux est vierge....
*Bulletin numéro 2*Le bulletin n°2 comporte la plupart des condamnations pour crimes et délits, à l'exception notamment : 

des condamnations bénéficiant d'une réhabilitation judiciaire ou de plein droit, des condamnations prononcées à l'encontre des mineurs, 

des condamnations prononcées pour contraventions de police, 

des condamnations prononcées avec sursis, lorsque le délai d'épreuve a pris fin sans nouvelle décision ordonnant l'exécution de la totalité de la peine, sauf si a été prononcé un suivi socio-judiciaire ou une peine d'interdiction d'exercer une activité professionnelle ou bénévole impliquant un contact habituel avec des mineurs d'une durée plus longue. 
Ce bulletin ne peut être *délivré qu'à certaines autorités administratives ou certains organismes pour des motifs précis* (accès à certaines professions, obtention d'une distinction honorifique par exemple).

----------


## catis

jamais les mairies ne demandent le no 3,en tous les cas e la mairie a toujours fait la demande du no2...
Je le redis,un no3 peut-être vierge,et le no deux extrèmenent chargé...
Le no 3 est pour les delis très graves,avec prison,pas le no2,il est pour les délis moins graves,sans prison...j'ai un amis qui a pris un staff en presentant son casier no 3 vierge...
Quinze jours plus tard la mairie voulait saisir le chien,son casier no 2 etait catastrophique,donc attention,je sais de quoi je parle,ce chien a faillit être euthanasié par  manque de connaissance...
Je donne juste un conseil,pas besoin de se facher,je connait bien les lois moi aussi,et je sais aussi de quoi je parle,assurez vous que vous n'avez pas eu de grosses condamnations inscrites au casier no 2,c'est tout,mais c'est un conseil avisé...

----------


## SangaChou

Ne vous inquiétez pas!

Je vous explique. Vito étant en fourrière il appartient à la police. MALIN la directrice de l'association a prévenu la fourrière comme quoi il avait trouver une famille. Et la police elle même à été vérifier le casier de mon conjoint (vu que Vito sera à son nom). Je ne sais pas si c'est le volet 2 ou 3 mais en tout cas ils ont vérifier. Donc pas besoin de débattre la dessus.

Dans le courant de la semaine, on doit avoir la réponse de notre assurance pour savoir s'il assure Vito ou pas. Normalement oui, mais on attend la réponse définitive.

Une amie m'a dit que les fourrières faisaient la visite comportementale à la sortie de l'animal. Donc pour ce point, il faut que je rappel l'asso afin de savoir s'il l'aura eu ou pas ou si on lui en fait une à son arrivée.

En tout cas, nous faisons tout pour que tout soit fait dans les règles. Notre but est vraiment qu'il puisse sortir et faire sa retraite bien au chaud à la maison!

----------


## babou93

suis super contente pour ce loulou !! c'est génial sangachou, suis contente que ca se concrétise !!

----------


## SangaChou

Commande pour Vito reçue tout fraîchement ce matin!!!  


un tapis mémoire de formedes balles à mâchéun porte gamelle (encore emballer )

Reste encore à lui prendre: son collier, sa médaille, sa laisse, sa muselière, et surtout son ballon !!



J'ai pris le même tapis pour Félia, ma labrador de deux ans 1/2, et je crois bien qu'elle l'a déjà adopté!!



J'ai hâte de l'avoir à la maison mon petit Vito!!  

Pleins de caresses à lui!! 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## KATH38

c'est bien sur?VITO vient chez vous?quand?je peux sortir le  ::  ?
ou avez vous trouvé ces tapis à mémoire de forme? FELIA est magnifique !!

----------


## SangaChou

Oui dès que les papiers sont en règle il vient à la maison!

Je l'ai trouvé sur Zoopl*s: Je vous envoi le lien par MP. En tout cas ma chienne est entrain de dormir dessus depuis que je l'ai sorti du carton!

Merci beaucoup pour Félia

----------


## maruska

oui Félia est magnifique! Merci mille fois pour la vie si douce que vous préparez à ce pauvre Vito!  ::

----------


## KATH38

bien reçu,merci.

----------


## SangaChou

Maruska: On prépare cette nouvelle vie pour lui avec beaucoup de plaisir et d'impatience de savoir si elle va lui plaire!

----------


## maruska

entre être attaché à une rampe et dormir sur un coussin mémoire de forme...je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo! :: . Je pense surtout que tout au début, il peut ne pas comprendre ce qui lui arrive, mais...je pense qu'il ne mettra pas longtemps à faire la différence!! Et en plus une baballe!..

----------


## SangaChou

On lui laissera le temps qu'il faut pour qu'il s'habitue a sa nouvelle vie et aux nouvelles règles de sa maison.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah je découvre que Vito va enfin avoir sa famille. ::  J'espère qu'il appréciera sa balle, parce que moi j'ai 3 chiens et aucun ne veut jouer avec des jouets! ::

----------


## KATH38

jouez vous avec eux :Stick Out Tongue: eut etre le faites vous dejà,mais ils n'aiment peut etre pas jouer tous seuls avec leur jouets?

----------


## myri_bonnie

> jouez vous avec euxeut etre le faites vous dejà,mais ils n'aiment peut etre pas jouer tous seuls avec leur jouets?



Oui bien sûr, j'ai essayé, mais ça ne les intéresse pas. Si je lance une balle, un jouet, un bâton, ils me regardent depuis toujours comme si j'avais perdu la tête.  :: 
Je les ai eus adultes tous les trois, je pense qu'ils n'ont jamais appris à jouer. Ils jouent entre eux, mais jamais avec un objet. Pas  grave, c'est à moi que ça manque un peu. ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ma chienne joue enormement avec nous. Et tous les chiens qu'on a eu en FA (tous adultes) on suivi le mouvement!

----------


## KATH38

ils se suffisent donc à eux memes,vu qu'ils sont trois et finalement c'est trés bien .C'est donc plutot vous qui aimeriez jouer avec eux:avez vous essayer de vous deguiser en chien?  ::  ils n'y verraient que du feu....!!!!!!ne le prenz pas mal,c'est juste une boutade,n'est ce pas...

----------


## SangaChou

Si jamais quelqu'un croise Vito fait lui pleins de caresses de notre part !!!!!!

----------


## poppo

Je transmets a Raymonde, elle le voit tous les jours la veinarde!! :: N'empêche vite qu'elle ne le voit plus et qu'on le voit sur son coussin de mémoire de forme avec une beauté noire a ses côtés... ::

----------


## SangaChou

J'avou popo ça me tente bien comme type de photo!! Vite Vite que ça arrive!!

----------


## KATH38

oui...mais quand?  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Normalement on passe le certificat d'aptitude le 14 avril donc normalement il devrait arriver par la suite
 ::

----------


## KATH38

::  ::  ::

----------


## catis

il pourrait venir avant,du moment que vous êtes inscrits à une cession le chien peut venir,mais vous devez avoir la preuve de cette inscription avec les papiers du chien,et lui doit avoir tous ses papiers en règle...

----------


## SangaChou

la fourrière attend le certificat avant de le laisser sortir d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre

----------


## SangaChou

Coucou tout le monde!

Confirmation reçue aujourd'hui pour notre inscription à la journée de formation pour le Certificat d'Aptitude !!! 
Les choses se concrétisent donc Vito va bientôt pouvoir nous rejoindre!!!!

----------


## maruska

::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ca avance ca avance!!

Vito a une assurance civil!! 

Ce n'ai plus qu'une question de temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Message de MALIN qui va ravir SangaChou!!


" Je viens d'avoir la Police Municipale au téLéphone , le casier judiciaire de l'adoptant de Vito est vierge..
Je suis très heureuse pour ma "boule de muscles ".


Ya plus ka.*

----------


## KATH38

::  ::

----------


## bertille

oh c'est magnifique !!! Je suis ravie , ravie  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oui j'ai eu Malin au téléphone cette après midi on est tous heureux pour lui!!


Vite vite que tu arrives à la maison mon ti'Vito

----------


## SangaChou

Plus que quelques jours avant que Vito vienne nous rejoindre!

Et dernier achat pour Vito: collier et médaille gravée du drapeau breton où il va passé la plupart de ses vacances!


Dimanche certificat d'aptitude!!!

Rejoint nous vite Vito!!

----------


## KATH38

allez,faut reviser !...avez vous dejà fait un peu sa connaissance?

----------


## poppo

Vivement la photo de Vito avec ce beau collier avec médaille personnalisé... ::  C'est le grand luxe! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Voici le futur collier avec lequel Vito va se pavaner!
Normalement Vito nous rejoint vendredi prochain!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Shanaa

il a une bouille à bisous ... J'adore  ::  et son collier .. ouahh mais il va se la péter avec ça  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oui on l'adore déjà!

----------


## maruska

vendredi prochain...mais c'est dans 2 jours.....Et son collier ...Shanaa a raison, "il va se la péter!!!! On attend avec impatience  Voto et son luxuriant collier!! :: Il me tarde de le savoir dans SA FAMILLE!!

----------


## KATH38

ah,ah,Marushka! "luxueux" ,le collier,pas "luxuriant",ce n'est pas encore un collier végétal! mais je comprends:la fatigue et toutes ces emotions en ce moment.... ::  :: 
9a ne l'empechera pas de se la péter quand meme,le beau VITO!!!

----------


## maruska

::  :: ! c'est vrai...mon enthousiasme a pris le dessus sur les mots!!!!!  ::

----------


## KATH38

ce n'est pas grave et j'avais grand besoin de rire !  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Bonsoir, 

Je viens d'avoir Malin au téléphone et elle m'a appris l'excellente nouvelle pour le beau VITO à qui je pense si souvent.....

Je suis SUPER HEUREUSE pour lui et BLACK "son frère de galère" aussi *  ::  ::  :: *!!!!

MERCI MERCI MERCI POUR CET AMOUR DE VITO, belle vie a vous*  ::  *!!!!!!*

----------


## KATH38

Sylvie l'amie des titis:belles couleurs vitaminées ! on peut sortir les brocolis,maintenant ????

----------


## poppo

> Voici le futur collier avec lequel Vito va se pavaner!
> Normalement Vito nous rejoint vendredi prochain!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Pièce jointe 113928




Hâte de voir la grosse tête de Vito là dedans.......si seulement il savait ce qu'il l'attend...... ::

----------


## SangaChou

Euh quand je dis vendredi prochain c'est le vendredi 19 avril désolé pour le faux espoir.... 

Mais on peut lancer le compte à rebours ! *
J-9 avant que Vito nous rejoigne!*

Merci à tous pour avoir diffusé au maximum pour Vito! J'ai hâte de vous poster de belles photos de lui, bien loin de la fourrière.

Vous allez me trouver ridicule mais j'ai les larmes qui coulent toutes seules, rien cas penser qu'un nombre important c'est mobilisé pour lui! Tellement d'autres devrait vivre la même chose... Beaucoup d'autres attendent désespérément une famille ...

Merci merci merci merci milles fois!!

----------


## maruska

merci mille fois à vous aussi qui lui avez ouvert votre coeur et votre maison, il est resté si longtemps dans l'ombre! Il me tarde aussi de voir les premières photos avec vous dans la vraie vie! ::

----------


## SangaChou

1ère photo dès son arrivée bien sur!

----------


## Abricotine

::  ::  ::

----------


## KATH38

Il n'est jamais ridicule de pleurer lorsque l'on fait une bonne action avec le coeur,Sanga Chou! Vivement le 19 et sa photo! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Merci Kath!  Vivement le 19!

----------


## KATH38

Petit aparté technique:je remarque depuis quelques temps que je n'ai plus "j'aime" et "partager" au niveau des commentaires à mon nom,est ce normal?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je mets les  :: au congélo. !

----------


## momo

J-8 aujourd hui...

----------


## SangaChou

tu as raison Momo! 
*
J-8!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## KATH38

Nous sommes dejà le 12  ::

----------


## SangaChou

oui déjà le 12!

----------


## momo

SangaChou...tu as oublié J-7...

----------


## SangaChou

Au non j'ai pas oublié!
*
J-7 avant l'arrivée de notre gros bébé!!*

----------


## SangaChou

J-6!!

----------


## SangaChou

Certificat d'aptitude en poche!!!!

----------


## poppo



----------


## framboise

du fond du coeur

----------


## TENDRESSE

:: *Encore 2 dodos......SAngachou va être aux anges et Malin va sortir les mouchoirs.*

----------


## SangaChou

oui deux dodos une énorme boite de mouchoir pour malin ainsi qu'une bouteille de champagne!

Et une énorme surprise pour mon homme qui crois que Vito nous rejoint vendredi

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Allez beau VITO le bonheur est enfin proche pour toi  je te souhaite autant de chance que ton frère BLACK*  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Vito est sorti de la fourrière cet après-midi! et n'y retournera JAMIS!!!

et nous avons reçu de belles photos de la part de Malin !  Et nous restons sur notre position, ce chien est un vrai COUP DE CŒUR pour nous!!!

 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Nathalie007

Il a une sacré bouille le Vito  :: . MErci pour lui! Longue vie à lui et à sa nouvelle famille pour la vie !  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Voici les premières photos de Vito en dehors de la fourrière, prisent hier chez Malin !



Enfin libre!

_J-1!!!_

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est pas beau notre Doudou!!!??

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Sangachou, tu en as oublié une.......

*

----------


## SangaChou

ah oui!!!!

----------


## HYOKO

:: Il est magnifique ton gros bébé doudou !!!!!
 Demain tu pourras lui faire un milliard de câlins de la part de tous ceux qui suivent le post de Vito ? On compte sur toi ::

----------


## momo

Comme ça fait plaisir de le voir en liberté...

----------


## SangaChou

ne t'inquiète pas Hyoko on le couvrira de câlins de votre part!!

je suis déjà tellement heureuse de le savoir loin de la fourrière et de son box! On le sera encore plus quand il sera avec nous. J'ai hâte !!

----------


## maruska

merci Sangachou de votre pugnacité à vouloir l'adopter! Le début du bonheur chez Raymonde et ensuite SA FAMILLE enfin! Les photos sont magnifiques! Il n'a pas l'air très dépaysé! ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Petit VITO chez Malin......c'est du pur bonheur pour lui, hotel 5 étoiles, chambre particulière, bonne cuisine et quelques petits bourrelets en quittant le domaine*  ::

----------


## SangaChou

*C'est le jour J!!!*

Arrivée de Vito en fin d'après midi!!!

Je stress je stress je stress !!!

----------


## maruska

On attend tous les nouvelles ::  ::  :: ! Sangachou, ne l'étouffez pas trop sous les bisous!! Il viendra de faire tant de km! ::

----------


## Nathalie007

> *C'est le jour J!!!*
> 
> Arrivée de Vito en fin d'après midi!!!
> 
> Je stress je stress je stress !!!


Coooolll Raoul  ::  ça va bien se passer !  ::

----------


## poppo

> Coooolll Raoul  ça va bien se passer !



+1

----------


## maruska

encore quelques heures et j' ARRIVE!!

----------


## SangaChou

Hii Hii encore quelques minutes et Vito est à la maison!!

----------


## Abricotine

On te suit à la trace en pensée Vito, avec Tonton. Vivement des nouvelles.

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Ca y est il est arrivé.
Je l'ai vu, le beau Vito, un peu fatigué du trajet mais en forme.
Il fait la fête a tout le monde, quel gentil loulou.
Sangachou est trop occupée pour venir faire un coucou.....
Elle vous racontera!!!!*

----------


## maruska

Merci pour les premières nouvelles! On attendra la suite, c'est bien normal!

----------


## HYOKO

Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle. :: 
Vito mon beau loulou, tu vas enfin connaitre le BONHEUR. :: 
On attend les photos avec impatience.

----------


## Nathalie007

ouiiiiiiiiiiii on veut des photos  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Voici les premières photos de Vito à la maison!!

1ère rencontre avec Félia:


En mode cool raoul:


Et voici la réaction qu'il a eu quand il a vu mon Chéri:


Et le voila en ce moment:


On est gaga!!!!  ::

----------


## Nathalie007

et ben dis donc, c'est le grand amour avec ton chéri  ::  Les photos sont géniales  :Smile:

----------


## maruska

oh! trop beau les photos!!! En voilà un qui va être malheureux dans les jours qui vont suivre!!! Vous étiez vraiment fait pour vous rencontrer!C'est très touchant! Et de plus qu'elle belle compagne il va avoir! Très belle adoption! Longue vie ensembles! ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## SangaChou

Oui le grand amour tous les deux! Je suis contente de leur rencontre!

Le seul bémol: il a essayé d'attaqué une des minette de la maison (donc il faut le canaliser ce petit !! )

----------


## poppo

J'ai eu ma petite larme en voyant la photo avec ton homme......trooooop beau!! :: On voit que c'est déjà l'amour fou!

En plus les queues levés et frétillants des deux loulous......c'est tout bon ça! :Pom pom girl:  

Allez je les sors.......
 ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Zut....je viens de lire pour la minette.....Vito , attention, PAS TOUCHE AU MINOUS!!!! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh oui tu peux les sortir les brocolis !!!

Ils sont en pleins dodos tous les deux!

----------


## Misstay

Je suis le post dans l'ombre, depuis le début. Je suis très heureuse, pour Vito. Mauvais départ mais, la suite, c'est que du bonheur!
Longue vie, à toi Vito et à ta famille. Merci Sangachou et jolies photos.

----------


## MALIN

Avec Black ...Vito est une de mes plus belles adoptions....Sincèrement je n'y croyais plus....Pour Vito les heures s'allongeaient comme des semaines...il a vu tous ces copains de galère suivre le chemin du bonheur....et mon petit musclor restait là....à attendre sa famille de coeur...17 MOIS D'ATTENTE.....17 MOIS DE FOURRIERE....
Un miracle est arrivé, ça y est mon loulou est arrivé dans sa famille et quelle famille....Aymeric et Marine je vous adresse une montagne de merci....
Si vous saviez comme je suis heureuse pour mon loulou, ma grosse boule de tendresse et de gentillesse...
Les photos me gonflent de bonheur, elles sont tellement parlantes...
Marine je vous appelle très vite...

Je remercie toutes les personnes qui ont suivi et qui n'ont pas laché le post de Vito...
Un grand merci à ma petite Vivi pour la pré-visite....

Sans oublier mon petit homme qui a fait le co-voiturage de Vito.....

Le départ de vito fut un moment intense et magique...

----------


## tinaserbie

Tu as raison Malin, ces photos nous gonfle de bonheur !! Je suis si heureuse pour ce gentil Papy, Marine et son compagnon doivent être ivre de bonheur de l'avoir près d'eux !! Avec Félia, ils forment déja un petit couple ... Mais avec les matous  ::  Bon espérons que cela va venir tout doucement ...

----------


## KATH38

::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
les mots me manquent:nous pouvons dire que vous l'avez mérité le petit VITO !
VITO je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ET MAINTENANT SI TOUT LE MONDE SE MOBILISAIT POUR DIAMANT,SAUVé DE GUADELOUPE,EN FRANCE DEPUIS PLUS DE DEUX ANS?IL VéGèTE DANS SON REFUGE,EN VENDEE,PERSONNE NE LE VOIT NI LE VEUT............HELP POUR LUI !MERCI

----------


## KATH38

merci MARUSKA : bougeons nous tous et toutes pour DIAMANT !

----------


## HYOKO

Ah ces photos resplendissantes de bonheur :: , bon maintenant voilà que je pleure, toute cette émotion.... Malin, tu n'aurais pas gardé un kleenex pour moi ou tu as tout utilisé ?

Je suis si heureuse pour le beau doudou ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## maruska

peut-être nous mettre le lien de DIAMANT? ::

----------


## SangaChou

J'aimerai bien le lien du post de Diamant? Je vous avoue que je venais de temps en temps sur rescue sans jamais participé. Mon inscription sur le forum c'est fait après avoir découvert le post de Vito. Et j'aimerai que d'autres peti'bouts (petit, grand, jeune adulte vieux, malade...) puissent eux aussi trouver leur famille..Et cette fois ci je ne veux pas rester passive...

Voici quelques photos bonus du gros pèpère:

Dure dure la vie ce matin! 


C'est l'heure du petit déjeuné pour les toutous!


Après une dégustation d'oreilles de cochons (je vous raconte pas ce quelle à pris la pauvre ! ) Mr fait une grosse sieste! (il ronfleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! )

et cette après midi on part faire une petite balade que tout les deux, et j'ai bien l'intention de faire un peu "d'éducation", car Mr me défit donc voila, histoire de bien lui faire comprendre que c'est moi qui décide. Mon but étant de pouvoir le contrôler un max pour qu'il puisse ensuite profiter à fond de balade libre (dans des endroits secrets!!)

 ::

----------


## maruska

que du bonheur ce post! Et merci pour votre grand coeur Sangachou concernant tous ces petits oubliés dans les refuges!

----------


## KATH38

Diamant né en 2009 Guadeloupe - X labrador- Refuge SPA d'Olonne(85)VOICI LE LIEN POUR DIAMANT .merci pour les photos de VITO ! ça fait du bien !

----------


## SangaChou

il n'y a pas le lien?

----------


## HYOKO

> il n'y a pas le lien?




Diamant né en 2009 Guadeloupe - X labrador- Refuge SPA d'Olonne(85)


Merci encore Marine pour le beau Vito

----------


## maruska

merci Hyoko! ::

----------


## momo

Génial de voir VITO enfin chez lui...MERCI.
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Beau VITO sois sage avec les minous tu as la chance d'avoir une bonne famille alors gardes là....

Merci pour ces belles photos qui me ramènent presque 1 an en arrière avec BLACK!*

----------


## poppo

Le nouveau post pour Diamant ( l'autre est dans les archives)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...famille-48817/

j'adooooooore le photo du reveil, on dirait qu'il sourit le gros bébé  :: 

Quel joie de voir ces photos!! ::

----------


## KATH38

merci à toutes pour le lien de DIAMANT .....!
j'attends avec impatience d'en savoir plus sur le comportement de VITO en famille !

----------


## MALIN

une bouffee de bonheur quand je vois ces belles photos....

----------


## fanelan

et encore des larmes de joie  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ne peut-on pas supprimer le lien d'hier à 21h59 ? je me suis fait avoir  ::

----------


## momo

Comment ça va avec le minou?

----------


## lorette65

que ça fait du bien au moral  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Avec le minou ce n'est pas ça encore pour le moment.....  ::  On espère qu'avec un peu plus de temps il va se calmer...

En tout cas ce matin il a découvert les rats (dans leur volière) il était très calme, à lécher tous les bidous des ratoux qui passaient près de lui:



Voici quelques photos prisent ce soir, lors de notre premier vrai moment Câlin:

(On dirais un chinois sur cette photo!  ::  )

En gros plan!


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

quel "gros bébé"! Comme c'est bon les câlins quand on en a été tant privé!! ::  J'adore la photo "du chinois" où il est complètement abandonné!Pour sûr qu'il a enfin trouvé "SA" maman! Seul bémol, le chat, espérons vraiment qu'il va s'habituer ::

----------


## SangaChou

Merci Maruska!
Pour les chats, quand il l'est voit on a l'impression qu'il se met en mode "alarme". Comme s'il n'avait pas compris qu'elles faisaient parti de la famille. Du coup on va tenter un autre type d'approche pour voir si avec le temps il comprend

----------


## MALIN

Ils ferment les yeux tellement il est bien sur les cuisses de sa maman...Il a un peu la tête du sharpei !!!!
A la fourrière je m'installais sur ses couvertures et il venait se coucher à mes côtés, et là on commençait les câlins...il adore quand on lui gratouille entres les deux yeux... :: 

Bon ! j'espère qu'il va s'habituer aux chatminous....à la fourrière il était indifférent aux chats, mais bon ils étaient en box....

----------


## SangaChou

Tout comme Black, (son frère de galère)  Vito à beaucoup de mal à accepter les chats de la maison. Suite aux conseils de Malin et Sylvie, et beaucoup de larmes, nous allons essayé de tout faire pour que la cohabitation se mette en place entre lui et les chattes de la maison.

Voici de nouvelles photos du beau Vito:

En pleine préparation d'un Broyer (c'est un gâteau sec que Mr Vito déguste avec beaucoup de plaisir!) 


Voici le plus beau duo (à mes yeux!!)

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Courage ShangaChou, le secret amour et patience!!!!!!

Bientôt 1 an que j'éduque Black au respect des minous et ça n'a pas toujours était facile... ce n'est pas encore gagné mais quels progrès depuis le début, ce n'est plus du tout le même chien....bien sûr qu'il nargue encore la petite mais rien à voir avec son comportement d'il y a encore 3 mois, des fois je suis même sure que c'est de la provocation envers moi car quand nous sommes dans le jardin et que je fais l'indifférente, elle passe sous son nez et il ne bronche pas du tout par contre dès que je le regarde il lui court après!!!!

La longe pour que tout le monde s'habitue sans risque c'est le mieux "à mon avis" et idem en plus court à l'intérieur, pour avoir tenter la séparation avec une grille moi je dis NON, c'était pire et il était encore plus fou...il faut que les minous puissent monter sur quelque chose d'assez haut pour que Vito ne puisse pas les attraper.
Je dis ça mais ma minette se planque sous les lits elle a rien compris!!!!!
Au début Black me démontait tous les lits et arrivait dans le salon avec les couettes car il avait comprit qu'elle aimait aller dessous..... c'était ingérable pour tout le monde et surtout pour moi, c'était le stress en permanence!

Allez il ne faut pas désespérer, il faut vouloir gagner le défi...ce n'est pas VITO qui commande il n'est pas le chef de meute, c'est VOUS!*

----------


## catis

J'ai eu lemême problême avec ulysse,un enorme leonberg de 80 kgs qui etait tueur de chats...je l'ignorais lorsque je l'ai adopté à 5 ans.
L'avantage que j'ai,c'est d'avoir un parfait chat/chien qui ne s'en laisse pas compter,c'est un chat dompteur de chiens,il n'a pas peur.
Donc il se mettais bien haut pour narguer ulysse,et moi j'attendais dessous avec un "pet corrector",c'est un truc qui est fait pour eduquer les chiens(quand ils sont receptifs,j'ai eros qui viens renifler le truc dés que je l'utilise)en fait ça crache de l'air façon serpent,donc danger.
Dés qu'il essayait de sauter sur le chat,tac un pschitt à proximité.Au bout de 48h il s'est calmé,mais avait toujours les yeux fous dés qu'il le voyait,l'à je suis passé à la badine genre cravache longue,et petit coup sur le nez dés qu'il regardait le chat d'un sale air.Avec l'avantage que j'appelais le chat leo en lui disant:"leo,descend,on va travailler avec le chien"et mon leo venait se poster en hauteur devant le chien,voir même de plus en plus bas,jusqu'à lui fiche des baffes,au fur et à mesure des progrès.
Il a fallut une semaine seulement,avec de nombreux exercice quotidiens d'apprentissage.
Puis leo est devenu "son" chat...mais pas les autres,il pouvait tuer n'importe quel autre chat,je devais faire gaffe,mais pas le sien.Un jour il m'a ramené trois chatons noyés dans la bave de sa gueule,les yeux fermés encore...pas abimés,juste noyés,charmant,non?
Pour te dire,on y arrive,même avec un tueur de chat(c'etait la cause de son abandon,il vivait au milieu de maisons et allait tuer les chats des voisins,donc tout le temps attaché dehors.)
Voilà mon experience,on y arrivez,soyez ferme,montrez bien que vous êtes en colère s'il attaque un chat,fachez vous,c'est vous les maitres.

----------


## SangaChou

Vos témoignages me boostent  on va y arriver ! 

Mais je le redis et le re-redis (en dehors de son problème de chat) ce chien est un vrai bonheur!  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Petites nouvelles du jour!

Aujourd'hui au programme petite journée chez une amie, qui a une grande troupe de toutous et qui c'est plus que bien passé. Vito a donc pu jouer avec:
-Helson un mâlou St Bernard (1 an)
-Diou une femelle St Bernard (2 ans)
-Sammy un golden (13ans)
-Kaïna une croisée labrador (4ans)
Il a barbouiller toute la porte-fenêtre de bavouille, mais nous a fait des grimaces très drôle. En voici une:


Ensuite balade autour d'un plan d'eau, avec une pause photo avec Félia:


Après cette journée difficile une bonne nuit s'impose!

----------


## maruska

On dirait qu'il a toujours partagé votre vie!  Qu'il est beau avec Félia! Il apprend vite ce que bonheur veut dire... ::

----------


## sof-64

moi j'adore comment il a trop vite compris le principe du super matelas!!!
il est top beau

et avec les minous? y'a du mieux?

----------


## SangaChou

Alors ça oui le matelas il se l'ai vraiment approprié!! Quand il est arrivé il n'arrivait pas à resté dessus il ne dormais que quelques minutes sur son matelas et après passait des heures à ronfler sur le parquet maintenant c'est un pro du matelas!!

Avec les chats, nous allons utiliser la même méthode que Sylvie avec Black (son frère de Galère). Nous allons l'attacher à l'intérieur et laisser les chattes circuler librement (en notre présence) afin de pouvoir le reprendre correctement en cas "d'attaque de sa part".
En tout cas à notre grande surprise, il y a quelques minutes une des minettes  est venu dans le salon pour jouer avec mon Chéri et Vito l'a regardé, surveillé mais est resté tout contre moi à se faire câliner. Nous l'avons félicité tout au long de cette "rencontre" tout en lui redisant "Pas Toucher" quand il commençait à être un peu trop attiré! 
C'est une réaction qui motive pour la suite!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*C'est SUPER ça, il faut l'occuper quand vous voyez que le minou approche.....alors soit avec des caresses mais Black c'est avec des biscuits et ça détourne son attention c'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire!!!! ça marche beaucoup mieux que les cris et le stress qui monte en nous.....c'est un bon début mais surtout restez vigilante!!!!!
C'EST SUPER!!!!!!!!*

----------


## SangaChou

Oui oui on reste très vigilant rien est gagné mais c'est déjà une bonne chose la réaction d'hier!!  ::

----------


## MALIN

Vous avancez à petit pas...mais sûrement...merci pour votre patience et pour Vito...
Toujours un réel plaisir de regarder les photos...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'oubliais ..............MERCI SYLVIE....... ::

----------


## Zénitude

Mon labrador attaquait toutes les bestioles qui passaient devant lui: pigeons, hérissons, écureuils, chats...Mais il savait que mes cochons d'inde en liberté dans la pelouse  :: ....et il n'a jamais osé y toucher !!

----------


## SangaChou

De nouvelles photos du beau Vito!



"Tata" a dormi à la maison et je crois que je vais l'accompagné avec grand plaisir


Petit dodo avec Tata et beaucoup d'amour 


Attention, ATTAQUE DE LÉCHOUILLES TATA!!


Je t'ai piqué ta place tata!!!! ah ah ah!!


Au réveil, voici le premier mot de Tata: "Tu es un amour!! Non mais c'est vrai Marine ce chien est un amour!"

Je tiens à préciser que ma soeur avait peur de Vito mais maintenant qu'elle le connais elle en est fan!

----------


## maruska

::  ::  :: ! sans rire une vraie petite beauté ce chien! Vous étiez vraiment SA FAMILLE!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Quel changement pour lui, le lit, une super tata et une famille qui l'aime!!!!!!!

Sois heureux beau Vito*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Coucou,

Comment ça se passe Vito et les minous????*

----------


## Nathalie007

qu'est ce qu'il est beau  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour tout le monde!

Vito se porte très bien! L'entente avec Félia est de plus en plus "belle". Par exemple, quand ils sont l'un à côté de l'autre Félia aime poser sa tête sur l'épaule de Vito!  ::  Ils jouent de plus en plus ensemble!
Les termes "Tu as faim?" et "ballade" n'ont plus aucun secret pour!!! 

Côté minous, Mr Vito est à l'attache à l'intérieur afin de permettre aux chattes de pouvoir circuler. Ces réactions sont pour le moment imprévisibles! Tout dépend de son humeur du moment parfois il les regardent sans montrer le moindre intérêts et d'autres fois il n'en ferait qu'une bouché! En tout cas, les minettes ont de moins en moins peur de lui. 

Voici quelques photos du beau loulou (désolé ce ne sont pas encore des photos d'extérieur je viens de passer 4 jours à hiberner sous ma couette, a cause d'une grippe donc les balades se font rares ...)

La première photo est flou mais voici comment il nous fais la fête le matin au réveil! Chacun quelques choses dans la gueule!


Tu veux ma photo??


Mr qui profite de mon absence du canapé (ravitaillement de mouchoirs!! ) pour venir se blottir sur mon plaid!
Du coup, nous avons fait un petit sommes ensemble accompagné bien sûr de Félia ! 
Conclusion: Le canapé est trop petit!!

----------


## MALIN

Merci Marine pour ces nouvelles du ptit chouchou....et pour les photos...J'espère qu'il va être plus conciliant avec les chats...
Comme il est bien sur le polaire de sa Maman !!!!

----------


## SangaChou

Avec de la patience, du temps et beaucoup d'amour il y arrivera!! Il n'y a pas de raison!

Ce mois ci au programme:
-évaluation comportementale
-castration
-bilan sanguin (en même temps que sa castration)
-cours avec un comportementaliste/éducateur pour "aider" à la bonne entente Vito et les minettes
-et peut-être découverte de la Bretagne !

----------


## MALIN

Merci Marine...TENDRES caresses aux petits museaux...

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.  :: 

Vito va très bien il est toujours aussi câlin. Il s'est blessé cet après midi après s'être emmêlé les pattes en descendant les escaliers. Il s'est "ouvert sur toute la longueur d'une griffe (sur une patte avant) sa patte est donc très sensible!!

A la maison, il est toujours à l'attache afin qu'il s'habitue aux minettes de la maison. Il râle de moins en moins à voir par la suite. 

Depuis hier soir, nous avons trois petits pensionnaires qui ont rejoint la maison et qui resterons avec nous jusqu'à leur sevrage. Nous espérons qu'ils aideront Vito a accepter les minettes de la maison
. 
Ils les a vu hier un à un (bien protéger dans nos mains au cas où) et Vito les a tous léchés.  :Pom pom girl: 

Affaire à suivre....

----------


## MALIN

Purée ! il a doit avoir mal...
Les bb ont quel âge ?

----------


## SangaChou

Bon alors du coup ce matin RDV chez le vétérinaire pour sa griffe. Il avait tellement mal que la vétérinaire l'a tranquillisé pour pouvoir regarder correctement.
Verdict: la griffe était cassée à ras de l'os. Elle lui a retiré . Il os donc la troisième phalange et le nerf à nu. Pour la cicatrisation il faut compter au moins deux mois.
Traitement antibio et antidouleur, ainsi que pansement tous les deux ou trois jours.
Contrôle le 14 mai en même temps que sa castration (et bilan sanguin)

Les chatons ont environ 10j

----------


## maruska

Cela doit être très douloureux!  Vraiment pas de chance; Heureusement maintenant il a "une maman et un papa" pour veiller sur lui! Pauvre Vito! Merci de vous en occuper aussi bien!

----------


## SangaChou

Nous étions de sorti ce soir et durant notre absence il n'a même pas touché à son pansement!! C'est un amour ce toutou!!  ::

----------


## poppo

Merci pour tout maman et papa de Vito! Il est très intelligent , il va vite comprendre qu'il a intérêt de se tenir tranquille avec les minous et je pense que les chatons vont effectivement aider a se faire a ses "bestioles" , tout sous surveillance bien entendu  :: 
C'est quoi l'histoire des bébés? Maman disparue? 

Plein de calins a tous vos 4 pattes (j'adore les ratounes, j'en ai eu 6 ....)
 ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ce matin, il a bien mal il boite beaucoup. La véto m'avait dis que pendant trois jours ce serait encore très douloureux malgré les médicaments. Ayant mal, il est encore plus demandeur de câlins mon Chouchou d'Amour... 
Quand je repense au RDV d'hier, et bien je peux vous dire que c'est un super chien de garde!
Je vous raconte: la vétérinaire était entrain de lui retirer la corne de la griffe (sous tranquillisant et anesthésie locale) il ne disait absolument rien une vrai loque et la une cliente entre dans la clinique et Mr aboit!!!

Pour l'histoire des chatons:
Ils ont été trouvé par un ouvrier en arrivant sur son chantier jeudi 2 mai. Il a surveiller de loin toute la journée en espérant voir la maman arriver pour s'occuper de ses petits mais rien du tout à la fin de sa journée de travaille toujours personne en vue et les petits continuaient à "miauler" il les a donc déposer dans la clinique vétérinaire d'une amie. En en parlant toutes les deux je me suis proposé pour les biberonner les sociabiliser avec l'aide de mes deux chattes. A 8 semaines, il seront donc à placer.

----------


## breton67

pauvre bonhome gueris bien vite ,mais tu as une bonne infirmiere  :: 
pleins de calins a lui

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Merci Poppo de m'avoir donné le lien pour retrouver VITO.....

je vois qu'il a eu des misères le pépère alors bon courage loulou avec une gentille famille comme la tienne tout va s'arranger*  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Dure dure pour lui d'avoir des sorties limitées ....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

* Black beaucoup plus serein maintenant....c'est vraiment un amour de loulou ce chien, il est adorable!!!! avec les minettes aucun soucis dehors et beaucoup mieux dedans....mais comme Vito, ça dépend des jours......ça va faire un an ce mois ci qu'il fait partie de ma vie et ce n'est pas encore vraiment réglé avec les minettes comme quoi il faut bien dire aux adoptants d'être très patients!!!!*

----------


## MALIN

je pense bien à vous et à petit vito ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à tous!

Notre beau Vito se porte mieux sa patte est beaucoup moins douloureuse. Les sorties sont pour le moment très limitées. On sent que Mr a vraiment envie de bouger! 
La date est fixée pour sa castration: ce sera le 14 mai !
C'est toujours un amour, un gros nounours de Toutou!!
Voila maintenant une semaine que les trois chatons sont à la maison et il ne s'intéresse même plus à eux. Quand il vient les voir c'est pour les lécher. Sa grosse langue est énorme par rapport à eux!!!!!
En ce qui concerne les minettes (adultes) de la maison, il est de plus en plus calme avec elles, mais toujours pareil cela dépend de son humeur du jour!

J'essai de vous refaire le plus vite possible de nouvelles photos du Merveilleux Vito!

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour les ami(e)s !!

Vito a passé un petit week end à la campagne avec balade (en douceur ) entre deux averses  :: 

Aujourd'hui Vito se fait castrer! 
Nous avons déjà les résultats de son petit check'up prise de sang: et_ il a une santé de compet' !!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## sof-64

On pense fort a super toutou!! 
Il va avoir une de ces cabines avec la parabole!!!

----------


## maruska

une grosse pensée pour nounours Vito aujourd'hui! Heureuse de voir que sa patte s'améliore doucement! Comme ce doit être beau de le voir lécher les chatons!! Souhaitons de tout coeur qu'il "enterre la hache de guerre" avec les minettes, mais c'est encore trop tôt pour le dire! Il faut le temps.  Pendant sa convalescence, on attend des photos avec impatience!  ::

----------


## poppo

Plein de calins aux beau, et courage à vous! Je suis toujours mal dans ma peau quand un de mes bébés passe une journée chez le véto.... ::

----------


## SangaChou

plus que 15min avant le retour de Vito !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## poppo

Alors?????? ::

----------


## maruska

oui, des nouvelles?

----------


## breton67

????????? tout va bien pour le beau ?

----------


## Abricotine

Tu dois te faire câliner en ce moment et nous attendons de tes nouvelles mais entre toi et les chatons, tes parents ont fort à faire.

----------


## SangaChou

Bonsoir Bonsoir! Désolé pour le retard mais les journées ne font que 24h et aujourd'hui c'était sportif!!  :: 

Voici des nouvelles de notre beau Vito!

L'opération c'est très très bien passé! Il n'a pas du tout aboyé de la journée, il a seulement "discuté" avec l'ASV!! Elle nous a dit: "C'est une vraie crème!!"
Il est arrivé à la maison encore un peu vaseux mais rien de grave.
Il est un peu embêté avec la collerette (surtout pour monter les escaliers  :: )
Nous retournons jeudi à 16h à clinique pour vérifier le début de la cicatrisation (allergie aux fils de suture?) et lui changer son pansement lié à sa castration
Normalement, on retire les fils de suture dans 15jours environs
Demain début du traitement antibiotique et antidouleur. 
A son arrivé à la maison il pesait 27,3kg et la véto nous avait demandé de le faire perdre avant la castration afin d'éviter les problème de surpoids après la castration. Avec une bonne alimentation et des balades Mr pèse aujourd'hui 24,5kg et la véto était super contente!!  ::  Un vrai mannequin notre beau Vito!!

Pendant la chirurgie, la vétérinaire a vérifier sa griffe et elle est niquelle, très propre! Elle lui a bien nettoyée et refait un pansement. Nous lui retirons jeudi et normalement si tout va bien nous laisserons la griffe à l'air par la suite. Affaire à suivre...
_
Qui me fais un câlin?!_

_Avouez ça à son charme la parabole?_

_Enfin quelqu'un se dévoue pour les câlins!!_


Concernant les chatons, il ne reste qu'un survivant pour le moment... Un Coriza bien installé dans leur petits corps malgré les différents traitements mis en place. 
Le petit mâle tigré gris claire est décédé dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi...
La petite femelle est partie cette après midi:
-très froide malgré le peau à peau et la bouillotte,
-gros problèmes respiratoires
-grosses difficultés à boire son biberon 
-grosse perte de poids
Ce qui me réconforte c'est que la demoiselle est partie pendant un de ces moments de détente que l'on faisait: du peau à peau avec des caresses, puis trempette dans l'eau tiède avec l'eau qui coule tout doucement du robinet le long du dos. Elle s'est apaisée et blotti dans mes mains et à rejoint son frangin lui aussi parti trop tôt
Il reste donc mon Chouchou depuis le début, il est lui aussi encombré mais éternue beaucoup. Les yeux ne coulent plus mais sont encore bien irrités donc dure dure de les ré-ouvrir du coup. En tout cas aucun problème pour les repas. Depuis le début c'est un goinfre et malgré cette s******e de maladie pti'Chou continu de manger de plus en plus. C'est certainement ce qui le sauve depuis le début. Depuis cet après midi, il commence a vraiment bien bouger et crapahuter. Je pense qu'il est en bonne voie mais pour le moment rien n'est joué. Je croise les doigts..
En tout cas, Vito peut sans aucun problème être détaché à la maison même si je m'occupe du petit rescapé (et aussi quand sa sur était encore avec nous) il ne dis rien du tout viens voir mais c'est tout. Je pense qu'on peut sortir les brocolis car c'est une première victoire! ::  ::  :: 

J'espère du fond du coeur pouvoir vous mettre un jour une photo de Vito et mon petit rescapé  ::

----------


## maruska

merci pour les nouvelles! J'ai toujours appréhendé la collerette pour mes animaux malades! Grosses caresses à cette grosse boule d'amour! "Quelle tronche à bisous!!"  ::  ::  pauvres petits minets! Merci de les avoir accueillis!

----------


## framboise

Comme le dit Maruska, Vito a vraiment une bouille à bisous.  Un grand merci pour lui  ::

----------


## MALIN

Je suis très heureuse que tout se soit bien passé pour Vito...Désolée de ne pas être venue plus tôt sur le post, je confirme que les journées sont trop courtes.

----------


## SangaChou

Nouvelles visites chez le vétérinaire pour Vito aujourd'hui
- retrait du pansement à sa patte, du coup il a sa griffe à l'air! C'est propre donc on surveille la cicatrisation
- changement du pansement (castration): plaie propre, encore un peu gonflé, gros hématome mais rien de grave

Bébé Chat est lui aussi venu à la consultation ... On garde le même traitement + perfusion en sous cutané + glucose + corticoïde... Je croise les doigts mais on n'y crois pas beaucoup

----------


## maruska

comment va Vito?

----------


## SangaChou

Vito se porte bien!!
Il n'a plus de médicaments à prendre et il ne lui reste plus qu'une semaine avant le retrait des fils et donc normalement de la collerette!! 
en une semaine nous en sommes à deux collerettes (la première n'ayant fait que 48h!!!!!!) et à mon avis celle qu'il a actuellement ne lui fera pas la semaine!
Sa griffe nickel!!! 

Vite qu'il n'est plus de pansement et de collerette qu'on puisse faire des balaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaades !!!!!

(Petit chaton est parti rejoindre sa sœur et son frangin....)

----------


## poppo

Ravie pour Vito et vraiment désolée pour les chatons  :: , merci d'avoir essaye. Voles petits  ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

Des nouvelles du beau garçon ???

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à tous!

Vito se porte comme un charme! Il n'a plus de carcan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je ne vous raconte pas le plaisir qu'il prend à se gratter tout seul!! En tout cas les balades sont de retour!!! 
Pour vous montrer a quel point Roi Vito s'est adapté au luxe du tapis moëlleux! Il m'arrive quand même de laver les housses et Mr n'est pas d'accord pour dormir à même le sol! Du coup la caisse à jouet peu faire l'affaire!

----------


## maruska

trop beau! quelle "tronche à bisous"! ::

----------


## astings

géniale la photo.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ah ce Vito, quel clown !  ::

----------


## Abricotine

On dit ça, on dit ça, mais il a un air malheureux dans sa mini caisse. Alors, qui croire  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SangaChou

Euh je crois que c'est moi qui dit la vérité!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Coucou,

Et avec les minous ça se passe comment?

Caresses au beau Vito de ma part et de la part de son "frangin"*  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour! Bonjour!

Comment allez vous de si bon matin!?

Beau Vito se porte toujours aussi bien, même si depuis deux jours Mr ne veut surtout pas voir un chat!  :: 
Mais bon ça va lui passer! 
Pour répondre à ta question Sylvie avec les chats, c'est un peu toujours la même chose: tout dépend des jours et de son humeur!
En tout cas, il profite à fond des sorties: hier cani-rando au programme ! 3h30 de balade (sans appareil photo  ::  ::  ) où il a pu courir monter dans les rochers, zigzaguer entre les arbres creuser et bien entendu émietter un grand nombre de baton!! Et oui, car depuis son arrivée les jouets se fond de plus en plus rare à la maison!! Le grand jeux de Ce Grand Gaillard en faire des confettis!! Quelques soient le jouet: Kong, corde, balle, freezbee et j'en passe!!
En tout cas, je peux vous dire que ce matin ça pionce dure. Il n'y en a même pas un qui vient dire bonjour! 


_Chut pas de bruit on dors en amoureux!_


Quand je vois cette photo je suis tellement heureuse de notre adoption!  ::  
Une très grande complicité c'est installé entre eux (sauf en cas de friandise où Vito a tendance à voler celle de Félia! ) Ils sont très protecteurs l'un envers l'autre!
Pendant les grosses chaleurs, Félia a eu des convulsions et bien c'est lui qui a hurler version loup pour nous prévenir! Quand elle s'est senti mieux il lui faisait des bisous à n'en plus finir! 
Mon moment préféré de la journée: LE CÂLIN SUR LE CANAPÉ avec  mes deux fauves!! A ce moment la, je peux vous dire qu'on peut proposer n'importe quoi: IL NE BOUGERA PAS !!!

Un grand merci à l'association pour sa confiance! ::

----------


## maruska

merci aussi à vous de le rendre si heureux!!! ::

----------


## HYOKO

Une adoption qui réchauffe le coeur.

Merci SangaChou d'avoir offert ce Bonheur à Vito ::

----------


## poppo

Comme quoi il ne faut jamais perdre espoir  :: 

Vito , victime du " délit de sale gueule" a attendu des mois et des mois , et maintenant ces photos d' :: !!! Merci Sangachou et Mr Sangachou , merci de tout coeur!

----------


## Pitchoun'

chouette photo !  ::

----------


## astings

Photo de sérénité  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Merci beaucoup pour vos messages!!

Vito est un amour de toutou !!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*SUPER pour le beau gosse, ils sont adorables "nos frangins"!!!!!!

Pour les chats, Black s'est beaucoup beaucoup calmé mais je reste méfiante dedans donc toujours un peu à l'attache quand il est dans le salon.

J'ai toujours envie de le lâcher mais comme j'ai un pied dans le plâtre je ne veux courir aucun risque sinon c'est toujours Lolotte qu'il veut attraper quand elle passe sauf que ça fait 2 fois que je la surprend en train de lui passer sur le dos pour descendre l'escalier car lui est forcément couché sur la première marche!!!
Dehors PLUS AUCUN SOUCIS!* :Pom pom girl:

----------


## SangaChou

C'est génial pour Black !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALIN

Quel bonheur pour gentil Vito ...Surtout merci à vous deux... ::

----------


## SangaChou

C'est avec un énorme bonheur que je vous poste ce petit message! Il faut que je vous raconte!!!!!!!!!!!  :Pom pom girl: 


.........
............
...............
............
.........


Ce matin, à la fraîche (7h), me voilà parti avec Félia et Vito pour une petite balade matinale et vu les inondations qu'on a eu hier il y a ... comment dire...certains endroits il y a de belles étendues d'eau!

Et bien pour la première fois depuis son arrivée Vito a joué avec Félia!!!!! En temps normal il renifle pendant toute la balade mais aujourd'hui NON !! Il a couru comme un fou avec Félia !!!!!    
Lui qui en t'en normal évite toutes gouttes d'eau, ce matin il s'est baignééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un pur bonheur !!!!!!  Tellement heureuse de le voir courir à côté de sa grande complice Félia! Il semblait tellement heureux! Ils se fonçaient dessus mutuellement pour se faire tomber dans le petit ruisseau (où ils n'avaient pas pied! ) C'était un vrai moment de complicité entre eux!

Et un moment magique! Je n'ai même pas osé sortir l'appareil photo tellement l'eau éclaboussait de partout!  

Verdict: deux toutous de trempés et  MOI MÊME !!!!!  :Pom pom girl:  Et je peux vous dire que Félia comme Vito s'en sont donnés à coeur joie pour me mouiller jusqu'aux os !!!!  :: 


De vraies moments magiques !!  ::

----------


## maruska

::  :: !

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Quels changements pour VITO cette belle vie...

Profites en à fond joli coeur*

----------


## Pitchoun'

j'aurais bien aimé être là pour les voir s'éclater dans l'eau !!!  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Perso j'en ai pas raté une miette!!

----------


## MALIN

j'aurais aimé être à tes côtés Marine... ::

----------


## SangaChou

J'aurais adoré te savoir avec nous pour partager ce moment magnifique!

----------


## SangaChou

Regardez !! Regardez !! Je me fais bichonner!! Une copine de môman nous à fait un cadeau à Félia et moi !!  
Maintenant on peut faire des rêves haut en couleur!!



Avouez que ça me va bien au teint?
En plus j'ai maintenant des jouets que je n'arrive pas à détruire donc je ne vous raconte pas le temps que j'y passe à essayer de les transformer en confettis !!! En plus ils ont différents parfum: Vanille et chocolat !! Le bonheur!!



Elle est pas belle ma Chérie!?


Bon allez bonne soirée pour nous de beaux rêves nous attend!!

Bisous tous le monde

----------


## astings

Ta chérie est trés belle voto et toi aussi  ::

----------


## framboise

Comme quoi l' amour peut faire des miracles mais c' est normal , vu tout l' amour que vous lui donnez  :: 

Un énorme merci à vous  ::

----------


## maruska

de vrais petits princes je vous dis!! ::  Ah! qu'il est loin le temps de la fourrière!!! ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ooh oui il est loin le temps de la fourrière ! Ce que j'adore c'est le soir quand on lui dit bonne nuit il court sur son tapis (quand il n'y est pas déjà bien sûr !!!), se met sur le flan avec une patte avant en l'air et il attend qu'ont viennent se "coucher" à coté de lui ! Et  la il câle sa tête contre l'épaule et il profite à fond des câlins et des bisous !

On a toujours fait ça avec Félia. Quand Vito est arrivé je me souviendrai toujours de la tête qu'il a fait quand il a vu Mr SangaChou se coucher comme ça contre Félia. Il penchait sa tête un coup à gauche un coup à droite avec ses oreilles dressées et il me jettait des regards l'air de dire "Mais??!! Qu'est ce qu'il fait ??!! "
Et bien croyez moi qu'il a pas mis longtemps avant de s'y mettre lui aussi !

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*C'est marrant, je fais exactement la même chose avec Black et il met sa patte sur mon épaule comme s'il me tenait par le cou....
J'adore ce moment !!!!!

Marine vas voir la page de Black, les progrès avec les minettes......trop bien!*

----------


## SangaChou

Des nouvelles du beau Vito !

Le week end dernier nous avons construit un enclos pour nos lapins afin qu'ils puissent profiter de l'été au grand air ! Et bien évidemment Vito et Félia sont de la partie ......... Vito donne un coup de main avec une manière bien à lui !

Moi je tiens le carton au cas où ça s'envole!


Avouez je suis plutôt beau goss sur cette photo


J'ai retrouvé un reste de jouet, il faut que je le finisse!


Après une séance de course pour suite après la balle, une petite sieste s'impose

(Sur cette photo, on peut voir le dessous de sa patte toute rouge, suite à des séances de léchage intensive! Je lui met du Cothivet (spray cicatrisant et amer) on essai de l'occuper au max, mais rien à faire il se lèche tout le temps au point de se faire des micro-lésion! La véto qui le suit m'a dit que c'était comportemental et qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose à faire, mais bon ça me fait mal au coeur de voir ses pattounes rouges vif comme ça. En plus il se fait la même chose à l'intérieur des cuisses. Si jamais vous avez un remède je suis preneuse !  ::  )

Jamais seul très longtemps
 

Evolution envers les chats, 

Avec les chats, Vito a bien intégré les chattes qui appartiennent à la maison. Le seul problème est qu'il ne comprend pas que c'est les mêmes chats qu'il voit dehors dans notre cours.
Mardi dernier, nous avons trouvé une petite chatonne d'environ 5 à 6 semaines, nous l'avons donc recueilli à la maison. La petite demoiselle a été installée dans une grande cage à lapin les deux premiers jours afin qu'elle est tout à disposition et quelle apprenne aussi plus facilement la propreté. Du coup Vito a pu la découvrir en toute sécurité et je vous raconte pas le ravalement de façade au quelle elle a eu le droit ! 
Cette demoiselle a été baptisée Mogwaïï, elle n'a maintenant plus de cage à lapin et Vito apprend tout doucement à l'intégrer à son environnement. Lui à l'attache et elle en pleine découverte de sa nouvelle maison. Et je peux vous dire quelle n'a pas peur de lui !! En tout cas pour le moment aucune agressivité envers elle....Affaire à suivre...


Petite photo de la jeune recrue: Mogwaïï (Je voulais mettre la photo en petit mais je ne sais pas faire...)


Autre grande nouvelle .................... Je vous raconte!
Mes parents habitent à 20min de chez nous. Nous y allons assez régulièrement et ils ont un graaaaaaaaand terrain..... non clôturé  :: et jusqu'à présent Mr Vito se sauvait du coup obligation de le laissé attaché  (pas cool pour lui)
Et voila que le week-end dernier nous l'avons détaché afin de testé à nouveau et IL NE S'EST PAS ENFUI !!!!!! On a eu peur que ce ne soit qu'occasionnel... Ce week-end nous avons réessayé, et il a pu profiter TOUTE LA JOURNÉE du soleil et du grand jardin ! et cette fois ci photo à l'appui !

----------


## SangaChou

une petite dernière pour la route !!   ::

----------


## chadinah

SUPER !!!!!!!

----------


## poppo

C'est génial!!! Vito a attendu longtemps et MALIN commençait a désespérer mais finalement cela en fallait la peine.....une famille merveilleuse comme on en trouve - malheureusement- pas si souvent l'attendait ! 

De tout coeur !

----------


## Pitchoun'

C'est toujours un bonheur de voir Vito le Magnifique ! Il a une très belle vie dorénavant, merci à vous... ::  :: 

Concernant le léchage complusif, pauvre loulou c'est pas évident... Regardez le lien suivant, peut être la phytothérapie pourrait l'aider : http://www.phyto-compagnon.com/Guide...lechage-6.html

----------


## SangaChou

Je vais aller regarder ça merci Pitchoun'  !

----------


## MALIN

Toujours aussi beau gosse...du bonheur au quotidien... ::

----------


## SangaChou

Depuis son arrivée, nous n'avions jamais réussi à le laver.... et Mr était cracra ! 

La semaine j'ai travaillé au salon de toilettage juste en bas de chez nous, du coup Vito et Félia ont eu le droit au salon de toilettage privatisé rien que pour eux ce matin!

Vito a été un amour ! lui qui a peur de l'eau aucun problème pour le laver dans la baignoire !

Pendant que Félia sèche, Vito inspecte de prêt ce nouvel endroit !


Un bon bain ça fait du bien finalement !


Un gros câlin pendant qu'on s'essuie !




Installé pour sécher!


Câlin avec Pôpa pour le séchage!


Petit brushing


Shampoing, soin, séchage, brunshing, épilation des oreilles, nettoyage des oreilles et parfun à la grenadine ! LA TOTALE !!!!

----------


## astings

::

----------


## maruska

::  :: ...mais c'est une vraie thalasso pour chiens!!!Quels petits privilégiés! quels petits veinards ces 2 loulous! des vraies petites stars! Pour Voto certes, il y a eu galère mais....cela a vraiment valu le temps d'attendre SA FAMILLE en or!

----------


## MALIN

::  :: un SPA pour les loulou....Quelles belles photos...

----------


## SangaChou

Vito est tout beau! il a retrouvé un poils brillant et soyeux ! 

Ce qui nous a fait le plus rire, c'est cas chaque fois qu'on lui disait "c'est bien tu es beau !!!" (pendant la séance de toilettage) il bombait le torse !! Un vrai mec !!

----------


## SangaChou

Une belle photo pour vous montrer l'évolution du beau Vito avec les chats



On va y arriver !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Bravo Vito, c'est bien toi le plus beau et le meilleur des pépères !  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Bravo beau Vito, plus rapide que Black avec les chats!*

 ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Une belle victoire, mais la vigilance est toujours la .... 

On croise les dooigts pour que ça continu

----------


## SangaChou

Mauvaises nouvelles pour le beau Vito:

Rdv cette aprèm chez le vétérinaire: Double otite, othématome, et allergie (léchage ++ et grattage +++ )

----------


## Coline54

Je suis le post de Vito depuis le début sans rien dire  :Smile: 
Pauvre loulou espérons que son otite va vite se guérir et que dans la foulée ca calmera l'othématome.... pour l'allergie je connais mon gros a les mêmes symptomes essaies de changer de croquettes les moins allergènes pour le mien sont à base d'agneau et de riz en enlevant toutes les céréales pour essayer d'endiguer....

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Mauvaises nouvelles pour le beau Vito:
> 
> Rdv cette aprèm chez le vétérinaire: Double otite, othématome, et allergie (léchage ++ et grattage +++ )


Oh non ! pauvre petit père, double otite (entre autres joyeusetés) : l'horreur comment il doit déguster... :: 
J'espère qu'il va aller mieux très prochainement...

----------


## SangaChou

Il a un traitement avec de la cortisone on fait un contrôle jeudi à 11h30 et on voit pour un traitement pour ses allergies si on voit que c'est alimentaire il sera mis sous Spécific Allergy management

----------


## SangaChou

Vito a eu l'oreille ponctionnée hier matin. Le voici enfin rentré à la maison encore tout drogui par les trois comprimés de calmivet.

Retrait du pansement demain soir, et nouvelle visite de contrôle jeudi prochain.... On croise les doigts pour que Vito n'est pas besoin de se faire opérer...

En tout cas avec le traitement, les démangeaisons ont l'air de se calmer .. à voir par la suite...



Je lui fais d'énormes câlins rempli de larmes en me disant qu'il ne vivra jamais assez longtemps au près de nous...
Je t'aime mon Chouchou... Je t'aurai connu plutôt, tu nous aurais rejoint bien avant...  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oh cette pauvre petite tête de malheureux... :: 

J'espère aussi qu'il évitera l'opération et que tout rentrera dans l'ordre, c'est déjà chouette que le traitement agisse contre les démangeaisons...il doit vraiment être soulagé !

Quel âge a-t-il au fait ?

----------


## SangaChou

Petit Coeur a eu 9 ans début avril !

Le traitement le soulage.. j'espère que ça va continuer !

----------


## Pitchoun'

Comment va notre joli coeur ?

----------


## SangaChou

Petit coeur se porte bien !
Pas de chirurgie pour son oreille on refait un contrôle début septembre!

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens vous apporter des nouvelles du beau Vito! Monsieur se porte comme un charme! 

_Son othémotome_ est toujours présent mais ne lui fait pas mal, nous faisons un contrôle début septembre avec la véto, mais ni nous ni sa vétérinaire ne sommes emballé à l'idée de l'opérer. Donc pour le moment pas de chirurgie de prévu. Mais nous le surveillons de très prêt !

Il n'a plus de traitement pour _ses démangeaisons_... et du coup il se lèche et gratte à nouveau.... donc certainement reprise du traitement!



_Concernant les chats_: VITO EST GÉNIAL !!

Je vous avais dis que nous avions à la maison une nouvelle recrue: Mogwaïï ! Mogwaïï a été isolée un certain temps: diarrhée ++ et teigne ! (rrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
Depuis peu de temps, la petite Mogwaïï est donc libre et part donc à la rencontre de Vito... et voici ce que ça donne en image.....



Si je vous dis:
- aucune agressivité
- du jeu
- des léchouilles 

Alors il est pas génial notre Vito ????


Et maintenant je vous présente Mélyss, du même âge que Mogwaïï.

Voici ce que ça donne avec Vito:



_Des progrès, des progrès et encore des progrès !!!_

----------


## poppo

Nous le savions, eh Malin, que Vito était génial!!!  ::  et sa famille aussi!  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## SangaChou

Encore des photos faites à l'instant !!

Mogwaï et Vito tapent la pause devant l'objectif!

Mélyss s'inscruste, pendant que Mogwaï roupille sur le tapis de Vito!

Très détendu la Mogwaï !


Même la séance toilettage se fait avec Vito!



_LA PLUS BELLE PHOTO !!!!!!_

Je n'aurai jamais cru qu'un jour j'aurai ce type de photo!!

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Question idiote, pourquoi est-il attaché à l'intérieur ?  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ca permet une adaptation progressive avec les chats ! mais demain on essai détaché !!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*TROP TROP BIEN, JE SUIS JALOUSE!
BRAVO BEAU VITO ET BRAVO A TOI MARINE!!!!!*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

*MERVEILLEUX............BRAVO A VOUS DEUX........*

----------


## maruska

que de progrès avec les chats! Photos magnifiques d'un très beau modèle! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Je croise les doigts pour que je puisse vous en faire, mais cette fois ci sans que Vito ne soit attaché !!

----------


## SangaChou

Quand on rentre de courses on est accompagné! Mélyss dort sur le sac de course et pendant ce temps Vito est couché à côté d'elle et l'observe calmement  (DETTACHE !!!! )


Hier soir on part se coucher: 1ère nuit pour les chatonnes en liberté du coup Vito à l'attache et a moment du bisous du soir regarder ......................

............................

......................

....................

..........................

.........................

.....................



Une belle amitié en vue ??? !!

----------


## poppo

TROOOOP GÉNIAL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour tous le monde!


Aujourd'hui grande nouvelle: Vito est officiellement notre toutou!!!! Et oui nous avons reçu aujourd'hui sa carte d'identification à notre nom ! 

Seconde bonne nouvelle: dans une semaine tout pile, le beau Vito sera avec nous en route direction LA BRETAGNE!
Au programme, balade sur le port, grande séance de jeux sur la plage, grasse matinée et méga câlin dans le lit !
Vito voulait déjà s'incruster pendant le week end de papy et mamy !


Avec les chats et bien ............. comment vous dire .................... Je ne sais pas trop part quel bout commencer.......... je crois qu'un mot suffira...... 
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................

LIBERTÉ !!


Et oui, de jour comme de nuit, que l'on soit la ou non tout le monde est libre de ses mouvements !!!! Personne n'est enfermé, personne n'est à l'attache !!

Pour conclure: le bonheur !!


(Seul petit bémol: Vito est a nouveau sous cortico pour les léchages en puissance! En même temps que le dermipred, nous lui donnons des gelules de Nigelle (huile que l'on trouve dans les magasins bio, utiliser pour les humains dans l'exma, les peaux sensibles). Mes beaux parents en utilisent pour eux même ainsi que pour leur chienne qui a le même soucis que Vito.
Cela fait une semaine qu'il a: un comprimé de dermipred 10 et une gelule de nigelle et pareil le soir. Sa peau est à nouveau nickel, du coup maintenant nous gardons la même dose de Nigelle mais nous diminuons la dose de cortico: depuis hier nous sommes passé à 3/4 de comprimé matin et soir. Semaine après semaine nous diminirons la dose en croisant les doigts pour que nous arrivions à complètement arrêter la cortico ! 
En tout cas pour le moment une peau toute belle, plus de léchage  alors on croise les doigts !!)

----------


## poppo

Curieux que la chienne de vos beaux parents a le même soucis....peut être une allergie a quelque chose de particulier dont ils sont tous les 2 en contact? Mangent ils les mêmes croquettes? Faudra peut être chercher de ce côté là ......en fourrière il n'avait pas ce soucis :: 


Pour les chats c'est génial!! :Pom pom girl: Heureusement plus d'attache dans la maison alors, c'est vrai que je n'aimais pas le voir attaché comme ça même si c'était nécessaire.

Bonnes vacances!

----------


## SangaChou

Ulma, la chienne de mes beaux parents, a ça depuis des années! 
Ils n'ont pas la même alimentation: elle est sous Calori régulation de chez Virbac et Vito est sous (je me souvient jamais du nom exact) "vieux toutous de plus de 8 ans de chez hill's.
Donc la c'est une colle pour moi !

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ravie de lire ces excellentes nouvelles à part le problème de peau qui persiste malheureusement...l'air de la Bretagne va lui faire un bien fou, vivement les photos du beau gosse en vadrouille !
 ::

----------


## HYOKO

A tout hasard, essayez les croquettes "Lamb & Rice" de chez Eukanuba.

Ces croquettes sont spécifiques pour les chiens souffrant d'allergies de la peau. Ma petite bichonne Maltaise (en photo sur mon avatar) en à pris toute sa vie et elle a vécu 17 ans !

 Quel bonheur de voir le beau  Vito si heureux ::

----------


## SangaChou

La véto pense que c'est lié à la poussière de la cordonnerie

----------


## SangaChou

Une autre photo magnifique !!




Et oui ils boivent ensemble et très souvent Mogwaïï a le droit à sa séance de léchouille !


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

:: ! Incroyable photo!!  D'après son ancien comportement, je n'aurai jamais pensé voir cela! Quelle complicité...c'est tout simplement magnifique en effet! Quel adorable toutou, il est bien loin le temps de la fourrière!

----------


## SangaChou

Je m'émerveille chaque jour de son évolution!! Un grand merci à tous de m'avoir fait découvrir ce merveilleux toutou !

----------


## MALIN

alors là....cette photo est magique...Tu es une petite fée Marine....J'ai bien eu ton message téléphonique... ::

----------


## poppo

Si seulement les humains pouvaient s'entendre comme Vito et Mogwaï......le monde sera bien meilleur!

Magnifique! Merci Marine!! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Très heureuse que son évolution vous plaise!! Nous on est aux anges !!!!!!! 
Et surtout nous sommes très très fière de lui!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Ben moi, plus d'un an après, je n'ai toujours pas de photo aussi belle à vous montrer.....
Même si tout à changé je ne pense pas les voir un jour manger et dormir ensemble*  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ce qui compte c'est qu'il y est du mieux !

Ce soir 1h30 de zumba et en rentrant 1h30 de balade avec les fauves, avec des plongeons et des séances de courses poursuites dans le ruisseau une soirée génial !

----------


## SangaChou

Pour divers raison, pas de week end en Bretagne.

Mais du coup on profite de ce long week end pour partir direction la forêt à 10min de la maison pour UNE GRAAAAAAAANDE BALADE !! En plus une copine nous a rejoint: je vous présente donc en même temps ma nouvelle pote une beagle de 2 ans qui s'appelle Grenade !

Je vous bombarde de photos!

Vito et Grenade nous montrent leur jolie fessier!

Vito toujours entrain de brouter!

Activité: lancement de bâton et de pommes de pin!

Il adore le jeu de: "tu tiens? Je tire !" avec son papa, et toujours sous le regard tendre de Félia!

Il y a de l'espace pour courir !

A la recherche d'un bâton!

Une grande branche fera l'affaire? Vito ne dit pas non!

Laure (la maman de Grenade) a trouvé la technique pour promener les trois chiens en même temps !

Trop beaux mes amoureux!

En plein jeux avec Grenade!

Séance de course poursuite avec Laure: Vito 1 - Laure 0

Attention, je saute pôpa !

Cachée derrière les hautes herbes, ma belle chérie: Félia

Le beau goss: Vito

Très proche de son papa!

Finalement chacun un morceau à détruire

On a soif!

Je crois que je suis à la traine avec l'appareil photo!

petite brochette!

Ils sont beaux!

Je squatte le lit de Grenade! Moi je suis FATIGUE !

Juste une photo pour rigoler !!

Même pas fatigué on joue encore !


 ::  Encore une journée de bonheur tous ensemble  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Merci de partager avec nous ces superbes photos, vous avez trouvé un chouette coin en forêt, ils se sont bien éclatés...ça fait plaisir à voir !  ::

----------


## SangaChou

ooooh oui c'était l'éclate !

----------


## MALIN

SUPER reportage photos........MERRRRRRRRRRRRRRCI ....Une belle brochettes de petites truffes tellement heureuses....

----------


## SangaChou

Un moment magique MALIN ! Normalement on remet ça dimanche ou lundi j'espère un nouveau reportage photo!

En tant cas pour Vito 0 problème avec les chats ! Oui oui Je parle des QUATRE minettes de la maison (même celle qui est "handicapée" !!!)
Nous sommes en train de continuer à baisser la dose de cortizone et pour le moment toujours pas de problème de léchouille ! Nous en sommes à un demi comprimé de dermipred 10 et 3/4 de comprimé le soir ! et toujours deux gellules d'huile de nigelle par jour !
On croise les doigts !

----------


## framboise

Que dire ? je vous remercie infiniment pour l' amour que vous portez à vos animaux  :: 

Je vous souhaite plein de bonheur avec toute votre famille humaine et animale  ::

----------


## MALIN

Marine veux-tu que je te fasse parvenir du dermipred ?(J'ai en stock et je ne l'utilise pas...)

----------


## SangaChou

Ce serai avec plaisir Malin mais il n'y a aucune obligation surtout! Garde le pour tes petits protégés en cas de besoin...  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à tout le monde!

J'espère que vous allez bien ? Alors voila aujourd'hui dans une animalerie prêt de la maison un photographe avait installer un stand afin de pouvoir prendre en photo nos petits protégés. Ce photographe est super ! Félia ayant déjà pauser et ayant de superbes photos de notre merveille nous avons tout simplement décidé que ce serai au tour de Vito ... 

Voici le résultat : un vrai mannequin!

1. 2. 3. 4. 5. 6. 7. 8. 9. 10. 11. 12. 13.

Mes deux merveilles:



Quel(s) photo(s) vous préférez?

Bisous à tous !  ::

----------


## poppo

WAOUW!!!!! ::  MES PRÉFÉRÉS: LE 5 , 10 , 12 ET BIEN ENTENDU CELUI DES 2 MERVEILLES, MAGNIFIQUE ::

----------


## SangaChou

Merci Popo !!!! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha je les trouve MAGNIFIQUES !!!

----------


## Celyhne

Elles sont toutes superbes !!!  ::

----------


## astings

Voici dans l'ordre,  5 . 8 . 13 . et les deux merveilles (hors classement )

----------


## MALIN

ouahhhhhhhh !!!! elles sont toutes magnifique......................VITO toto pose....mon dieu quand on sait qu'il a vécu 17 mois en fourrière.....et ne parlons pas d'avant......C'est une beauté..........Vous êtes des amours de nous faire partager ce bonheur....Bisous

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Pas possible de choisir même si j'ai une préférence pour la 13, elles sont toutes splendides!!!!!!
J'imagine la joie de Malin!!!!!*

----------


## Séraphiina

Que des beaux toutous!! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Je ne peux m'empêcher de partager tout les moments magiques que l'on passe avec Vito depuis son arrivée! C'est vrai vous avez été tellement nombreux à essayer de lui trouver une famille. Ca me parait normal que vous ayez de ses nouvelles! Alors voila du coup chaque moment qu'on passe avec lui de magique j'essai de vous le faire partager le plus possible! 

Et puis Malin tu es son ange gardien! Sans toi Vito ne serai peut être plus la, donc c'est une manière pour nous de te remercier!

----------


## SangaChou

::  Je ne m'en lasserai jamais  :: 



 ::  Merci Malin ... ::

----------


## maruska

Et voilà que "monsieur Vito" fait carrière dans le manquinnat maintenant! Et très  photogénique en plus! Ce "cabot" n'a pas fini de nous étonner! Il est superbe et sa copine aussi bien sûr!  Qui aurait cru cela quand il attendait derrière les grilles!!! Il est tellement épanoui dans sa nouvelle famille! Merci encore ::

----------


## MALIN

Surtout merci à vous...pour votre patience...tout comme Sylvie avec Chouchou Black....Votre amour a fait des miracles...........Je ne me lasse de regarder les photos du beau Vito..........J'avais tellement peur pour lui....peur que vous ne pouviez pas le garder....Vous êtes merveilleux.................et cette photo ou chatminou pose ses deux petites pattes sur la joue de Vito.... ::

----------


## SangaChou

Tu ne te lasses pas de regarder les photos de Vito et moi je ne me lasse pas d'en mettre sur ce poste !

J'avoue que la première réaction qu'il a eu avec les deux minettes de la maison nous a fait très très peur... et vue notre petit appartement on s'est demander comment on allait pouvoir les isoler sur du moyen voir long terme le temps que Vito se calme. 
Et puis le fait de le voir à l'attache à vraiment été difficile pour nous .... c'est vrai il a quitté les barreaux ce n'était pas pour le voir attaché h24...
Mais franchement je ne regrette pas avec de la patience, de la fermeté et beaucoup d'amour, nous avons réussi ! et je ne me lasse pas de le voir s'épanouir avec les chattounes de la maison! La plus belle histoire est avec Mogwaïï ça joue ça court elle lui saute dessus, ils dorment ensemble, ils boivent très souvent dans la même gamelle, de grand séance de léchouille !! Franchement c'est une magnifique amitié entre eux! et puis même avec Mélyss s'est le top: tous les soirs Mélyss vient piquer une croquette à Vito pendant qu'il mange! et il l'a laisse complètement faire!  :: 



Une dernière pour la route!


Sur ce après deux bonnes heures de balades noctures, Vito se joint à moi pour vous souhaiter une très bonne nuit!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*VITO, tu es GENIAL!!!!!
Grosses léchouilles de ton frangin*  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonsoir, bonsoir tout le monde !

_Pour commencer, je voulais remercier milles fois MALIN pour l'envoi des plaquettes de Dermipred ! Merci milles fois pour lui_ 


Voici les dernières nouvelles du beau Vito en début de semaine Mr Boule de muscle c'est mis à ne plus manger entièrement sa gamelle, et aussi de revomir le peu qu'il avait manger. Du coup je l'ai emmené avec moi au travail pour lui faire une prise de sang et vérifier s'il ne commençait pas à avoir des problèmes rénaux. Verdict: tout est normal !
du coup petit traitement contre les vomissements ainsi qu'un pansement gastrique depuis jeudi. Pour le moment plus de vomissement et il mange à nouveau sa gamelle entièrement !!



Une nouvelle photo de Vito pour vous montrer chaque jour son évolution! Le voici à l'instant même en plein dodo avec notre belle et solitaire Mymyne !



Un bonheur  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

::  ::  :: ! oh! la jolie photo! Espérons tout va rentrer dans l'ordre pour le beau Voto!

----------


## MALIN

Un dimanche comme je les aime ....retour de la plage et une belle photo du beau garçon...le top du top....

----------


## maryne40200

Comme je disais à Malin, j'ai lu les 33 pages du post pour Vito, et quel bonheur!!! longue vie à lui, et un grand merci à vous  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à tous ! Tout le monde se porte bien chez vous?

Vito et Félia, ce matin, avaient décidé de nous embêter pour le petit déjeuner !

Papa t'aime quand même mon Vito !



Et voici un de nos achats de cette après midi ! Tu en penses quoi Vito?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Toute cette tendresse fait plaisir à voir, un vrai bourreau des coeurs ce loulou !  :: 

Il est super chouette son nouveau "matelas", il l'a déjà adopté on dirait, ça a l'air très confortable...il est gâté hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MALIN

Comme il est gâté ptit chouchou et son papa toujours aussi gâteux !!!!............Il apprécie fortement ce coussin moelleux et chatminou aussi...C'est Noël avant Noël !!!!!!!!!!! Dans 2 mois environ 1er Noël de Vito à vos côtés   ::

----------


## SangaChou

Coucou tout le monde,

on vient de rentrer d'une grande balade dans la forêt de fontainebleau avec une nouvelle copine Fiona. Un coin très sympa !!
Voici deux photos floues mais ça vous montre quelques instants de notre balade !

Félia, Vito et Fiona

Vito est tout fière !


Au retour de la balade, je peux vous assurer que ça roupillait dure !  ::

----------


## MALIN

Félia est une belle Setter ?

----------


## SangaChou

non non !
Félia = labrador
Fiona = setter !

c'est compliqué !

----------


## MALIN

oui !!! je me suis trompée !!! évidemment petite Félia labrador la sœur de vito !!!

----------


## KATH38

::  ::  :: quel plaisir de suivre les aventures de ce petit VITO !quel bonheur,MERCIIIIIII à vous Sanga Chou et à votre mari  :Smile:

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'espère que tous vos petits protégés se portent bien?

Vito est depuis quelques jours le roi de la sieste ! Et oui il copie sa Môman qui est malade depuis plusieurs jours et qui hiberne sur le canapé du salon avec sa boite de mouchoir, sa bouillotte et son gant humide sur le front!!

En bon roi de la sieste, il applique différentes méthodes:
1) la première: dormir en tête à tête avec sa chérie Félia 
_Les avantages_:
- un agréable moment de complicité
- une Môman totalement sous notre charme
- un gain de place évident à la maison
- un dodo uniquement entre toutous: pas de place pour une des minettes de la maison !
- l'autre dodo complètement dispo pour les autres N'animaux de la maison
- ma Félia rien que pour MOI !!! 

_Les inconvénients:_
- c'est trop petit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



2) la deuxième: squatter un des paniers des minettes
_Les avantages:_
- c'est tout doux !
- un dodo RIEN QUE POUR MOI !!

_Les inconvénients:_
- C'EST TROP PETIT !!



3) La troisième: profiter que Môman soit à la douche pour lui piquer sa place sur le canapé !
Le mieux dans tout ça c'est qu'il n'y a QUE des avantages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour Bonjour tout le monde !

Comment allez vous? et vos petits protégés ?

Ici Vito se porte très bien ! De belles balades malgré ce temps bien frais !


Et de longues séances de jeux à la maison !




A très bientôt !!!!  ::

----------


## astings

Et bien Vito,tu choisit bien tes bâtons (ou plutôt tes branches d'arbre ).T'as raison ,elle va te faire tout l'hivers  ::

----------


## MALIN

ouah !!! le bâton de vito !!!! et il est fière de porter sa branche !!! Super son harnais.... ::

----------


## maruska

ah les belles promenades les toutous en raffolent! c'est bien un plaisir aussi important que la nourriture! :: comme il a une belle vie maintenant le beau Vito!!

----------


## SangaChou

Vous avez vu, il le choisit bien son "petit" bout de bois !!!


ces balades sont vraiment des moments magiques !! Avec ce harnais il peut courir tirer tracter il s'éclate !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SangaChou

Allez Nounou on se lève il faut braver le froid ! Et écrase pas Mélyss au passage !


Beau vito se porte super bien! Par contre pour la nouvelle année, Vito sera opéré sous AG pour retirer une tumeur qu'il a sur la patte arrière droite.

Bonne soirée à tous !!!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mince, j'espère que l'opération/anesthésie vont bien se passer et que cette tumeur sera bénigne...tendres caresses à l'adorable Vito !  ::

----------


## maruska

> Mince, j'espère que l'opération/anesthésie vont bien se passer et que cette tumeur sera bénigne...tendres caresses à l'adorable Vito !


+1. Faites lui de grosses caresses! Son petit copain est très mignon!

----------


## SangaChou

Il est couvert de caresses de la part de chacun de vous et IL ADORE moi aussi je croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien !

----------


## SangaChou

Bon dimanche à tous et j'espère pour vous que vous avez pu faire comme Vito: la grass'mat bien au chaud sous la couette !!

----------


## maruska

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

On dit souvent que le chien ressemble à son maître... 
Ce dicton serait-il vrai?





Un petit regard vers l'objectif quand même mon beau Vito  :: 





 Bon week-end à tous !

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: J'adoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore ces photos !!!

----------


## SangaChou

Moi aussi j'adooooooooooore !!!!

----------


## MALIN

quel bonheur...........Joyeuses fêtes de Noël....Je vous souhaite un Noël magique et joyeux...

----------


## maruska

Voto bien protégé dans sa gentille famille, qui coule des jours heureux avec son maitre adoré!!!Un très joyeux noêl et plein de bonheur à vous deux avec vos petits protégés! Ces photos sont géniales! ::

----------


## vieux-os

joyeux noel

----------


## SangaChou

Vito se joint à moi pour vous souhaiter à tous un joyeux Noël !! ::

----------


## SangaChou

*Mon Beau Vito, ainsi que sa copine Mélyss, se joint à moi pour vous souhaitez à tous une très bonne année !!
Je souhaite aussi à beaucoup d'amis à quatre pattes de trouver un foyer chaleureux et rempli d'amour !!


Premier câlin matinal en famille en ce 1er janvier 2014



 Bonne année !!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## HYOKO

:


> *Mon Beau Vito, ainsi que sa copine Mélyss, se joint à moi pour vous souhaitez à tous une très bonne année !!
> Je souhaite aussi à beaucoup d'amis à quatre pattes de trouver un foyer chaleureux et rempli d'amour !!
> 
> 
> Premier câlin matinal en famille en ce 1er janvier 2014
> 
> 
> 
>  Bonne année !!!!!!!!*



Oh, quelle belle photo ! ::  ::  :: :love2  Beau Vito je te souhaite une bonne année, sans oublier ta maman et ton papa et tes copains poilus. Longue et belle vie à toi,  une bonne santé, et tout plein de câlins.

----------


## MALIN

Une très bonne année 2014 ....une année remplie de bonheur et de douceur à vous, au beau Vito, aux petites truffes qui l'entourent....et à votre famille.....Bises et tendres caresses aux loulous..

----------


## HYOKO

:: Les filles, MALIN a pu sauver, recueillir, soigner, guérir tous ces malheureux loulous, puis leur trouver LEUR famille, grâce à vos dons et vos cotisations à l'A.S.C.C.

Pensez à renouveler (ou a adhérer) votre cotisation A.S.C.C, Mme Raymonde LACOURTY, Quartier ARCHUS, 40200 MIMIZAN.

La cotisation pour l'année 2014 est de 25 .

Vous connaissez MALIN (Raymonde), elle n'osera jamais rien demander et pourtant votre aide financière est indispensable pour mener à bien tous ses sauvetages.

Merci d'avance. ::

----------


## MALIN

Merci maruska, pomku, clo40, hyoko et céline j'ai bien reçu votre cotisation....Bises

----------


## MALIN

Vito est devenu la Mascotte de la Police Municipale......le responsable de la fourrière a fait faire deux pancartes avec l'effigie de vito...

----------


## maruska

Il avait déjà posé pour des photos de mannequinat...c'est vraiment sa vocation!! ::

----------


## SangaChou

aaaaaaah génial !! Je vois pas les photos !

----------


## SangaChou

Je vois les affiches mais en tout petit du coup je ne vois pas le "slogan"

----------


## maruska

je les vois moi aussi en petit!

----------


## MALIN

Sangachou  tu m'envoies ton adresse mail pour que je puisse t'envoyer les photos...Tu les verras en plus grand...

----------


## HYOKO

> Sangachou  tu m'envoies ton adresse mail pour que je puisse t'envoyer les photos...Tu les verras en plus grand...


Moi aussi je veux les photos ::

----------


## MALIN

Hyoko je t'envoie les photos si tu pouvais ensuite les mettre sur le post de vito..Merci ..Bises

----------


## HYOKO

:: Voici la belle photo, Vito égérie de la Police Municipale, top model ::

----------


## SangaChou

waouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh mon Nounou !!!!!

----------


## maruska

de la fourrière à..top model! Quel destin!  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Beau Vito a perdu sa copine Mélyss depuis hier soir...

MELYSS est sortie hier comme tous les jours. Mais au moment de la distribution des croquettes, elle n'est pas rentrée ....

On la cherche sans relâche depuis hier soir ....

Voici sa description, si vous la trouvée:

NOM: Mélyss
ESPÈCE: Chat
RACE: Européenne
COULEUR: Noire, ventre blanc, chaussettes blanches et tâches blanches sur le côté du museau
N° DE PUCE: 250268500614196
COMMUNE: rue Victor Hugo, 91290 Arpajon

AGE: 8 mois

----------


## maruska

En février beaucoup de chats en chaleur! Un matou peut l'empêcher de revenir pendant un moment! 
Pensez à mettre des petites affichettes avec photo dans les commerces des environs! C'est grâce à cela que nous avons retrouvé notre chatte blanche, quelqu'un l'a reconnue et nous a appelés!
Elle est tellement jolie, j'espère elle va revenir très vite! Je croise fort les doigts pour vous! ::  ::

----------


## maruska

du nouveau Sangachou?

----------


## SangaChou

rien du tout ....

J'ai peur pour elle  ...

----------


## HYOKO

:: Je vais prier très fort pour que la puce revienne vite auprès de vous.

----------


## maruska

toujours rien Sangachou?  C'est très angoissant mais un chat peut partir quelques jours surtout pendant la "période des amours"! Espérons vraiment qu'elle va réapparaitre! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Ce soir on sait permis un petit resto histoire de se changer les idées avant de reprendre les recherches en rentrant avec nos croquettes, nos affiches ... et à 21h46 quelqu'un m'appel: "Votre chat est entrain de quémander à manger dans ma cours!" 

ON ARRIVE !!! 20 sec plus tard elle me sautait dans les bras à ronronner à pétrir mon blouson comme elle le fait tout le temps !

----------


## maruska

Mais quelle bonne nouvelle!! Comme je suis heureuse pour vous! Que s'est-il donc passé, petite Melyss a l'air très fatiguée! Mais ::  elle est à la maison! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oui elle est fatiguée. en rentrant ellea manger et est allée se coucher.

On ne sait pas trop où elle était depuis dimanche. Hier elle est venue quémander de le nourriture à 5 maisons (chez des personnes ne parlant pas français) de chez nous. Puis est reparti. Ce soir pareil mais cette fois ci une amie du couple était la. La femme a dit à sa copine que la minette ressemblait à la chatte en photo sur les affiches dans la rue mais qu'elle ne savait pas pourquoi il n'y avait des affiches partout. La copine a été dehors à lu l'affiche et nous a appeler tout de suite.
A 21h46 elle appelait 30sec plus tard je l'avais dans les bras.

Elle a du aller faire un tour dans une poissonnerie parce qu'elle Cocotte le poisson la miss !!

Elle est affalée sur le matelas des toutous.... ni Vito ni Félia n'osent aller dessus ils sont couchés autour !

----------


## maruska

Tout cela pour dire que les affichettes sont super importantes quand on a perdu un animal et qu'il faut réagir très vite! Calins à la belle! ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Super nouvelle pour la belle Mélyss, bon week end à tous!!!!!

----------


## MALIN

ouf !!!! vraiment un gros ouf !!!

----------


## HYOKO

:: Oh ! que je suis heureuse pour toi SangaChou !   J'ai bien fait de prier pour le retour de la belle :: 

Est-elle stérilisée, parce que sinon il va falloir se préparer à pouponner...... ::

----------


## SangaChou

Elle n'était pas encore stérilisée, mais aucun soucis à la base elle devait être opérée mardi, du coup nouveau rdv jeudi ! Et Mogwaïï sera elle aussi de la parti !

----------


## superdogs

Magnifique nouvelle !! Ouf,  ::  

 Bon par contre, la belle a du voir le loup !!.. ::

----------


## SangaChou

oh oui je pense !

----------


## poppo

OUF!  La coquine.....faire des frayeurs a sa maman! Vivement la stérilisation  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour à tous et à toutes !
Voici bien longtemps que vous n'avez pas eu des nouvelles du beau Vito !

J'ai donc joué aujourd'hui au reporter photo en ce jour spécial ans ma famille. L'anniversaire de mon grand père ! Et bien évidemment pour notre plus grand bonheur Vito et Félia étaient de la partie !

En route les cocos !

Vito a pris une douche au champagne !

Apéro = Vito !

"Hmmmmmmmmmmm des samousas maisons: Tu en veux un Vito ??"

Il prend la pause le pèpère !

C'est parti pour une séance de course poursuite avec Félia et le reste de la famille !

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ca fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles fraîches de Vito, il a toujours la forme et a cette bouille attendrissante, un bien beau chien. On dirait qu'il a bien profité du grand jardin aussi. ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Et puis balade au bord de loire !

Sur le trajet du retour: Monsieur lutte pour ne pas s'endormir !


Mardi direction le véto pour son vaccin !!!!

A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures !

----------


## poppo

Vito a attendu des mois et des mois a la fourrière, on désespérait de lui trouver sa famille......mais l'attente a payer!! Il n'aura pas pu trouver meilleur papa ( j'adooore la complicité qu'on voit bien sur les photos entre lui et son "popa"  :: ), maman et copine/soeur Félia  :: Quel revanche sur la vie!! :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## MALIN

toujours un plaisir pour les yeux....Comment se porte la petite minette ???

----------


## SangaChou

La minette se porte à merveille ! Elle a été stérilisée (ainsi que sa copine !) 

Aujourd'hui Vito et Félia ont eu leur vaccins dans ma nouvelle clinique ! Il a fait fondre ma collègue !!

----------


## SangaChou

Beau Vito s'installe sur les genoux de son pôpa pour un câlin !



Bonne soirée pleine de douceur et d'amour à vous et vos protégés !

----------


## maruska

ah! il est bien loin le temps de la fourrière!! Elle est pas belle la vie!!

----------


## HYOKO

J'adoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Petits reportages photo de la balade dans les bois de ce matin!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Il a de l'énergie à revendre, ça fait plaisir !  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Il s'est  bien  dépensé et maintenant il roupîlle !!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Le repos du Juste comme on dit. ::

----------


## lorette65

::  Génial!!
Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos du beau Vito et de sa copine  ::

----------


## SangaChou

tout à fait !

je vous mettrais le reste des photos un peu plus tard (l'ordinateur fatigue en cette fin de semaine !)

----------


## Céleste Paris

Tout le monde est sportif dans la famille, pôpa et les gosses :Smile:

----------


## MALIN

Vous êtes vraiment formidable tous les deux....

----------


## manue133

c'est lui le plus formidable !

----------


## SangaChou

Petit moment de douceur comme tous les soirs avec mon petit coeur pleins de muscles!



Bonne nuit à tous et à vos compagnons !

----------


## maruska

ah! après toutes ces années de galère...avoir une "maman" rien qu'à soi..et des câlins!!!! ::  ::  Quelle belle vie! ::

----------


## SangaChou

Je suis tombée amoureuse de lui ....

Il m'arrive de pleurer à l'idée de penser qu'il ne sera peut être plus la dans quelques temps...
Parfois je me réveille la nuit et je panique quand je ne l'entend pas ronflé .... Je me précipite toujours et en réalité il roupille juste comme un bébé qui fait de jolis rêves ....


Ses problèmes de peau reviennent avec ce beau temps du coup ma véto m'a dit de le complèter sa ration avec de l'huile de pépin de raisin IL EN EST FOU DES CROQUETTES HUILEUSES !!
Niveau articulation il commence à fatigué après effort du coup j'ai commencé le Locox verdict il les prend comme des bonbons

Et deviné quoi Nouveau Véto = DEUX NOUVELLES PERSONNES SOUS SON CHARME ma véto et ma collègue !!!!!

----------


## titia20090

piiiiouuuu...; Je viens de me taper les 39 pages à la suite sans pouvoir décoller! 
Qu'elle est belle votre histoire!  Le coup de coeur, l'attente, la découverte, la mauvaise entente avec les minous, votre patience pour résoudre le problème, tout en essayant par ailleurs de sauver des chatons beaucoup trop petits pour se retrouver sans leur mère... Et puis la petite dernière (Mogwai c'est ça?) qui a réussi à réconcilier Vito avec l'espèce féline, les immenses ballades, les copains-copines des uns et des autres... Non franchement, c'était un vrai plaisir de découvrir l'évolution de ce magnifique loulou qui moisissait derrière les barreaux et qui n'attendait que vous pour enfin s'épanouir.  :: 
C'est la maison du bonheur chez toi Sangachou, ça fait vraiment du bien de lire des posts comme ça.

----------


## MALIN

Titia il faut que vous sachiez que Vito ne moisissait pas derrière les barreaux....il faut que vous sachiez que Vito a été aimé fortement par la personne qui s'occupe de la fourrière, il a été dorloté, des parties de jeux à gogo....Tout a été mis en œuvre pour qu'il trouve sa famille de cœur....Vito a été très entouré....Bonne journée

----------


## titia20090

Oh pardon pour l'expression Malin... Je dis toujours "moisir derrière des barreaux", alors qu'il est vrai que certains salariés/bénévoles de fourrière sont de vrais anges pour tous ces petits coeurs. Je ne voulais blesser personne, et je ne doute pas qu'il était aimé depuis le début du sauvetage (suffit de voir ce post pour comprendre à quel point). Je voulais simplement souligner que la vie de fourrière, même si Vito a eu la chance d'être dans une bonne,  n'a rien à voir avec une vraie vie de famille à plein temps. 
Mais encore une fois, excuse moi pour la tournure! D'ailleurs, sans cette fourrière et cette personne qui s'est occupé de lui, Vito n'aurait jamais croisé la route de Sangachou, donc c'était une étape primordiale à son bonheur! 
Sans rancune.  ::

----------


## SangaChou

_Mon bébé fête ses 10 ans aujourd'hui !!_


_
On est si heureux de t'avoir à nos côtés !!!_

----------


## Pitchoun'

Joyeux anniversaire Vito !  ::

----------


## poppo

Juste a temps , lol!

----------


## maruska

avec un tout petit retard......et ENCORE PLEIN DE MERVEILLEUSES ANNEES A VENIR AVEC TES SI GENTILS "PARENTS" joyeux anniversaire beau Vito!

----------


## MALIN

Avec un jour de retard joyeux anniversaire mon beau Vito.. ::

----------


## SangaChou

Et bientôt 1 an à la maison !

----------


## HYOKO

Poppo je te pique ta carte pour souhaiter un bon anniversaire au magnifique Vito. Petit Vito, je te souhaite une longue, très  longue et heureuse vie auprès de ta maman SangaChou qui t'aime si fort. ::

----------


## SangaChou

Quand le beau Vito trouve les déguisements de mon frangin !


Déjà un an à la maison (depuis le 17 avril!)    !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALIN

oh ! cette bouille !!!!! ::

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  :: Bon anniversaire de BONHEUR mon beau Vito.

PS : SangaChou, tu peux retirer ta bannière, Elista a été adoptée ::

----------


## SangaChou

oui déjà un an que ti'bonhomme est à la maison !

Demain je l'emmène avec moi au travail pour son opération : retrait de sa tumeur au niveau de la cuisse ...
L'anesthésie local ne va certainement pas être possible ... Je vous tien s au courant de comment ça se passera!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pleins d'ondes positives pour demain. ::

----------


## MALIN

des nouvelles de l'intervention de petit vito ?

----------


## SangaChou

Beau Vito se porte comme un charme !

L'opération s'est très bien passé une légère dose d'anesthésie (car Mr réagit très vite à l'anesthésie !!) 
J'ai envoyé hier la masse à l'analyse pour avoir un peu plus d'information sur ce que c'est exactement en espérant que ce soit bénin. Je vous tiendrais au courant des résultats d'analyses !

En tout cas début d'anesthésie à 9h30 et à 11h30 il était debout comme si de rien n'était !!  ::  En plus, comme il est un amour de toutou il ne touche pas son pansement du coup PAS de collerette !!!!!!

En attendant le retrait des fils, Vito profite des loooooooooooooongues siestes sur le canapé en utilisant ma pile de drap fraichement pliée en guise d'oreillé !! (je t'aimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme Nounou !!)



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Bon rétablissement à l'adorable Vito, croisons pour que ce soit rien de grave. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HYOKO

Plein de gros bisous mon beau Vito ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

quel beau p'tit père!!  Que tout rentre dans l'ordre très vite pour toi Vito!! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Tu as bien raison de te faire dorloter....tu as des parents super...Gros bisous mon vito

----------


## lorette65

Qu'il est beau et noble  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Beau Vito est un vrai bonheur au quotidien !
J'aurai aimé faire sa connaissance bien avant ...

----------


## SangaChou

VERDICT DE L'ANALYSE DE VITO 
....
...
...
...
...
...
..
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
..
...
...
...
...
....
....
.....
....
....
....
....
...
...


Les résultats de l'analyse de Vito sont arrivés ce matin: TOUT VA BIEN !!! 
Mardi je lui retire son pansement et ses fils. Il y aura plus qu'à attendre que les poils repoussent et il sera comme neuf mon bébé d'amour ! 

Lundi soir rdv avec un représentant de croquettes plus nature, ainsi que  livraison de nouvelle croquette plus "nature" pour essayé de voir si ça joue sur l'état de la peau de Vito je croise les doigts  :: 




 

_ La photo qui nous à fait fondre ..._  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Super nouvelle, il est tellement touchant !

----------


## MALIN

*Ouf ! bonne nouvelle ....les résultats sont bons....Je suis rassurée pour loulou et pour vous...
Un grand merci Marine pour l'émouvant album de vito que tu m'as fait parvenir...Je suis très touchée par cette si gentille attention...Une très belle histoire, une très belle rencontre qui restera à jamais dans nos mémoires.
Merci pour ton aide financière*

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: OUF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Grosses léchouilles au beau Vito ::

----------


## SangaChou

Oui je suis soulagée !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SangaChou

Mon beau duo profite de cette fin de journée pour profiter d'une pause sieste sur le canapé...

 ::  .... Vito et Mogwaïï ....  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Nounou ronfle comme un fou !! Tout Arpajon doit l'entendre ... peut-être que le petit oreiller et sa petite couverture polaire y sont pour quelques choses ?


Moi gaga de mon toutou? PAS DU TOUT ... juste dingue de lui !!!

 ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Quel beau bébé à sa môman ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ah j'connais beaucoup de chiens qui rêveraient d'être à sa place, sacré veinard !  ::

----------


## MALIN

Quel confort .....heureux mon beau Vito...Comme tu es dorloté....C'est toujours un bonheur de voir les photos.... ::

----------


## SangaChou

Un vrai bonheur au quotidien merci Malin de ta confiance !

----------


## framboise

Gros bisous sur ta bouille d' amour et merci à ta maman de te donner autant d' amour  ::

----------


## HYOKO

une vraie bouille à bisous ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Une vraie bouille à bisous et perso je lui en fais TOUS LES JOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURS !!

----------


## SangaChou

Bonjour bonjour !!!

Beau Vito se porte très bien ! Un vrai foufou !! Un vrai jenot ! On ne voit presque plus la trace de sa dernière opération !

En bon fan de notre toutou voici ce qu'une amie vient de nous offrir:







J'en profite pour vous présenter le futur bébé de la famille qui nous rejoindra dans quinze jours : Meïko !

----------


## Pitchoun'

Génial les cadeaux à l'effigie de Vito !  ::

----------


## maruska

QUE DE CHEMIN PARCOURU! C EST MAINTENANT UN PETIT PRINCE!

----------


## SangaChou

Oui la grande classe mon loulou !!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Il est prêt pour le tapis rouge le nounours :Smile:  Bienvenue à Meiko.

----------


## SangaChou

Nouveau petit reportage photo du jour:

_Harnais = BALADE EN FORÊT !!_

haaaaaaa un bout de bois !



Une vraie tête de clown la soeurette de Vito!

Il prend la pause !




 :: 


Toujours une branche à machouiller!



Après une bonne balade en forêt, une bonne douche!

Conclusion: journée épuissante !! N'est ce pas Vito et Félia ??




Bonne nuit !  ::

----------


## HYOKO

Oh la la ! comme tu me donnes envie de te prendre dans mes bras mon beau bébé Vito ::  ::  ::

----------


## josiane

::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Vous êtes merveilleux........Merci de continuer de nous donner des nouvelles de vito de ses frères et surs .....Plus célèbre que la reine d'angleterre !!!!!!!!!!
Encore une fois, les photos sont tellement parlantes.... ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Mais, il fait son gros bébé et il adoore ça :Smile:

----------


## SangaChou

Oh oui il adore.ça !!

----------


## SangaChou

_Bonjour à tous et à toutes !

J'espère que vous allez bien, ainsi que vos petits protégés!

Vito va toujours aussi bien. Il a cependant fallu reprendre la cortisone quelques jours pour arrêter la crise de léchouille ! Changement progressive d'alimentation plus "nature" (ainsi que pour les chats de la maison  et pour Félia la soeur de Vito )

En parlant de chat, je vous ai parlé qu'un petit nouveau allait nous rejoindre. Il est à la maison depuis maintenant deux semaines. Et oui sa maman est une chatte des rues, sauf qu'une fois ces bébés âgés de 6 semaines elle les a mis dans la rue. Donc toute la portée est venue rejoindre le groupe de minettes pour finir leur sevrage .

Vito a tout de suite accepté le trio de chatons !!

Meïko est maintenant le seul matou de la maison, son frère et sa soeur ont rejoint leur famille ce week end. 

Je pense que la photo de ce soir parle d'elle même ...
_

----------


## Céleste Paris

C'est trop beau, quelle crème ce Vito  ::

----------


## HYOKO

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: Beau et gentil, Vito tu es une véritable perle ::

----------


## bertille

Merci pour ces magnifiques Photos. Comme il est heureux maintenant, ça fait vraiment chaud au coeur !

----------


## MALIN

MERVEILLEUX.................. GENTIL VITO.....

----------


## SangaChou

*Bonjour à tous!

Beau Vito est toujours un amour de toutou !!!

Cependant, il enchaîne les problèmes de santé. 
Il y a quelques temps, Monsieur a attrapé la teigne on ne sait pas trop comment donc il est sous traitement.
En plus de cela, il a une infection de la peau à l'intérieur des cuisses !
Il est donc sous traitement antibiotique pour son infection, et sous kétofungol pour sa teigne pendant au moins trois semaines. Tous les trois jours, Il a en plus un bain d'Imaveral, tout comme les autres animaux de la maison en prévention. Lui qui déteste la douche, autant vous dire que la, il boude un petit peu ...
Les poils au niveau de ses plaques de teigne sont entrain de repousser, donc c'est en bonne voix. On refait un prélèvement de poils le 2 août (jour de mon anniversaire) et on les met en culture pour voir si la teigne est toujours présente.
On croise les doigts !!!!!!

Malgré cela et au vue de l'évolution de ses plaques de teigne, nous maintenons notre départ en vacances !! 

Départ vendredi soir vers la Bretagne, et tout le monde est du voyage les cinq chats, ainsi que Félia et Vito   !!!!!!!!




Il y a deux ans, Félia était seule sur la plage cette année Vito sera de la partie !! 

* ::  *On a hâte !!*  :: 
*




En attendant, Vito roupille en compagnie de Meïko.
Et oui avec ses grosses chaleurs, on ne sort pas beaucoup, sauf une fois la nuit tombée!


Une évolution toujours aussi magnifique avec les chats ... 



...Toujours Mon Bonheur ...
*

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mon chien avait eu aussi une teigne, après un long traitement de quelques semaines, tout avait disparu et personne ne l'avait chopé.  :Smile: 
Pour l'infection de la peau, j'espère que ça va rentrer dans l'ordre rapidement grâce aux antibios...

Il est toujours aussi beau même encore plus je dirais...passez de bonnes vacances et revenez nous en pleine forme !  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

La Bretagne va soigner Vito avec son bon air iodée, parole de bretonne :Smile:  Vito et Meiko c'est le grand amour ! Bonnes vacances avec toute ta famille Sangachou

----------


## SangaChou

Oh oui Céleste l'air de la Bretagne est magique !!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Tout a fait d'accord  :Smile:  Ca va faire du bien à tout le monde! Vito n'a jamais vu la mer?

----------


## SangaChou

depuis qu'il est à la maison toutes les occasions de partir en bretagne sont tombées à l'eau. Donc la oui se sera la première fois.
Peut être qu'avec sa 1ère famille il a connu le bonheur de la mer...

----------


## Céleste Paris

Tu le verras assez vite lorsqu'il sera sur la plage  :Smile:

----------


## maruska

bonnes vacances  avec "votre  famille nombreuse"!  prompte guérison au beau Vito!

----------


## lorette65

Bonnes vacances en famille  ::

----------


## MALIN

bonnes vacances....je pense que vito connait la mer puisqu'il était sur Mimizan....

----------


## framboise

Bonnes vacances à toute la petite famille , je pars également en vacances demain et bien entendu mon amour de chien m' accompagne comme chaque fois. Merci pour l' amour que vous apportez à vos compagnons à 4 pattes  ::

----------


## SangaChou

_Bonjour à tous !!

Voici quelques nouvelles du beau Vito.

Comme prévu nous sommes parti une semaine en Bretagne ! Départ de la région parisienne vers 20h et arrivée à 2h du matin.  Vito a été un amour pendant le trajet, on l'entendait juste ronflé !!!!



Le premier réveil en vacances Vito était .... 
Comment dire ? ....... 
Fatigué ... 
à tel point qu'il nous a piqué notre couette pendant la nuit!


On ne perd pas les bonnes habitudes même en vacances: CÂLIN DU MATIN AVEC MÔMAN !
... un moment tellement important pour moi que je ne pourrai plus m'en passer ... 


Petite balade sur des petits chemins au bord de la mer, accompagné bien sur de la belle Félia (la compagne de Vito)




Il fait trop chaud !!



Tous les soirs petite balade sur le port, et un certain soir j'ai fini dans l'eau à 23h !!!
 ça m'apprendra à jouer dans l'eau avec mes chiens. 
Le pire c'est que Vito m'a explosé mes chaussures à l'allé 
du coup j'ai fini le travail du retour pied nu et trempé !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Merci mes toutous !!!






Le lendemain matin ...



 Des moments magiques  


















Niveau santé ce n'est pas le top !

Bonne nouvelle: sa teigne est guérie !!!!! les poils sont même entrain de repousser !!

Cependant, sa peau le démange au quotidien, aucun traitement ne fonctionne ! 
De plus, en quelques jours sa peau est devenue toute noire... Grasse ... et odorante ... 

J'en ai parlé à ma véto et on a pensé à une maladie de cunshing ou un dérèglement hormonal lié à un dysfonctionnement de la thyroïde. 
Après une journée avec moi au boulot, le verdict est tombé: ça thyroïde fait des siennes !
Depuis hier soir il a donc un nouveau traitement pour essayer de réguler sa T4 (paramètre sanguin concernant la thyroïde). Dans un mois on refait un bilan sanguin afin de vérifier si le dosage est le bon où si ce n'est pas encore suffisant.

Du coup, actuellement il a:
-du Locox pour ses articulations, 
-du Fortyron pour sa thyroïde, 
-de huile de pépin de raisin pour sa peau
- de l'huile de nigelle aussi pour sa peau
- une fois par semaine, il est lavé au Malaseb dilué,
- dans l'eau de rinçage il a de l'humiderm. 

J'espère qu'avec la mise en place du fortyron tout va rentrer dans l'ordre pour qu'il se sente mieux ...


<3 ... Vito ... <3_

----------


## MALIN

Vous êtes formidables... ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci pour ces photos de vacances, apparemment vous vous êtes tous bien éclatés, sous le soleil breton:::::::::::: :Smile:  Tiens nous au courant pour sa santé. On voit que ce sont des gosses archi gatés, j'adooore!

----------


## HYOKO

:: Merci SangaChou pour ces photos magnifiques qui réchauffent le cur  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SangaChou

Des petites nouvelles de mon beau Vito.

Nouveau contrôle sanguin: ses taux sont remontés mais dans les normes basses.
Du coup augmentation du traitement de forthyron. 
Au vue d'un grand nombre de toutou allergique aux céréales dans la clientèle. On a décidé avec la véto de la passer à une alimentation sans céréales 

Dans un mois nouveau bilan sanguin !!

----------


## SangaChou

Voici bien longtemps que je ne vous ai pas donner de nouvelles du beau Vito !

Beaucoup de changement pour 2015...


C'est toujours un amour !

Niveau santé, tout est réglé !
Son traitement de forthyron a régulé ses problèmes de thyroïde!
Ses croquettes sans céréales ont fait des miracles: plus de gratouilles, et surtout une belle peau sans rougeurs!!!
Nos amis trouvent qu'il a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse !!

En tout cas c'est toujours un véritable bonheur de l'avoir au quotidien à nos côtés!

Il est toujours aussi prochain de sa copine Mogwaïï ! la preuve en photo (photo toute fraîche de ce matin !!)

----------


## Pitchoun'

Très heureuse de lire ces excellentes nouvelles !!!

Longue vie au formidable Vito.  ::  ::   ::

----------


## HYOKO

Tout plein de gros câlinoux au beau Vito et merci SangaChou pour ces excellentes nouvelles.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci de nous avoir donner des nouvelles. c'est un peu une mascotte le beau Vito. J'adore la photo, plein de bisous à tes 4 pattes  :Smile:

----------


## SangaChou

_ Vito_  :: 




_2 ans jour pour jour que tu es entré dans notre vie

2 ans que tu fais ta petite vie à la maison 

2 ans que tu partages notre quotidien

2 ans que nous profitons de chaque moment passé avec toi

2 ans de beaux moments en ta compagnie

2 ans de balade en tout genre: forêt, plage, petits chemins de campagne ...

2 ans d'une magnifique évolution, notamment avec les chats...

2 ans que tes mimiques nous fond rire 

2 ans que nous ne pouvons plus faire un pas sans que tu nous accompagnes


Tu as fêté tes 11 ans il y a quelques jours, nous espérons te garder encore de nombreuses années à nos côtés !!

Nous voulons que tu partages encore les beaux moments que l'avenir nous réserve. 

Beaucoup de changements nous attends: 
dans une quinzaine de jours déménagement dans la nouvelle maison,
dans quelques mois l'arrivée de Bébé 

On t'aime si fort mon beau Vito !!

Encore de jolis moments à passer ensemble !!_


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Quelle chance et quel bonheur pour lui et pour vous!
Bravo et bon anniversaire! ::

----------


## maruska

quelle belle rencontre en effet avec ce beau Voto! Que de progrès accomplis concernant les chats! Tous les chiens malheureux voudraient bien ta place petit Voto! Profite encore et encore de tout ce bonheur que tes maitres t'offrent et que tu rends  si heureux, pour encore de longues années! ::  ::  ::

----------


## momo

Je vous souhaites encore de belles années ensemble et beaucoup de bonheur 

 magnifique VITO.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Sangachou, quel bonheur d'avoir des nouvelles de Vito !!! Et félicitations pour le bébé :Smile:

----------


## HYOKO

Des milliards de gros bisous et de grosses papouilles pour toi mon beau Vito.
 Bon anniversaire, et très longue vie auprès de ta maman SangaChou qui te rend si heureux

----------


## MALIN

Un bébé va arriver.....Tu me tiens informer shangachou.....Toujours aussi beau Vito...

----------


## SangaChou

Oui Malin Bébé arrive le 2 juillet !!!

----------


## marineVito

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Voici bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté de nouvelles de notre beau Vito !

Je m'en excuse ....

Beaucoup de chose depuis ma dernière connexion ..
1) pour commencé nous vivons maintenant dans une grande maison avec  encore pas mal de travaux mais bon ça va se faire petit à petit
2) Vito est maintenant le protecteur de notre fils MATTY (né en juillet  2015) mais aussi de notre fille LEANE (née en août 2016)  

Vito est toujours un amour têtu !  
C'est un jeune dans un corps de papy...
Nous avons du mal à le retenir de faire le fou, mais il ne peut pas s'en  empêcher ... malheureusement ses douleurs nous rappel qu'il n'est plus  tout jeune ..
Avec nos enfants c'est un amour !!! Il a une patience folle  ! 
Mais surtout il a très bien compris que ça faisait une paire de bras en  pus pour faire des câlins (notre fille est encore trop petite pour lui  en faire mais ça va venir ) et surtout pleins de nourriture à ramasser  autour de la chaise haute, une fois que bébé Matty a fini de manger. 

_Les dodos des chats ont toujours ses préférés malgré qu'il déborde un peu 
c'est d'ailleurs toujours un amour avec eux !_
Pièce jointe 349312

_Il nous fait ça petite tête de malheureux_  
Pièce jointe 349313


_Petite vidéo avec sa copine Félia, toujours aussi proche !_ 



_Depuis un mois nous avons recueilli deux furets (encore une histoire d'abandon ...   ) 
Je vous laisse découvrir à quel point c'est un amour avec eux..._

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Des nouvelles de Vito?

----------


## momo

Je n avais pas vu la vidéo avec les petits furets....c est trop choux

----------


## marineVito

Beau Vito a fêté ses 13 ans dimanche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

niveau santé on est dans une phase où ça va mais bon sa tumeur des poumons lui fait faire de plus en plus de syncopes ... et  son arrière train fait des siennes ... 

On espère du fond du cœur qu'il va rester encore longtemps près de nous

----------


## momo

Tumeur aux poumons....pauvre loulou,heureusement qu il a sa petite famille qui veille sur lui et lui donne plein d amour.
Je vous souhaite encore de belles années ensemble....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Avec un peu de retard, bon anniversaire gentil Vito  
Pleins d'ondes positives Marine!

----------


## KATH38

VITO profite encore à fond de cette vie formidable que t'offre tes si généreux "parents" ,continue à lui faire "le coup du mépris"  à cette fichue tumeur ,profite,vis toujours avec autant de gaîeté au sein de ta si belle famille  ::  ::  ::

----------


## marineVito

C'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que je vous annonce que Vito est parti au paradis ..

Il laisse un grand vide ...

O t'aime si fort mon Vito

----------


## poppo

Vole Vito, vole...  De tout coeur avec vous tous Marine, il laissera un grand vide c'est certain. Un des beau sauvetages de Ray et ASCC....on l'aimait toutes...
Qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé? Son tumeur? 

Merci pour toutes ses années de bonheur a vos côtés , une belle revanche sur sa vie d'avant...

----------


## Rousquanne

Oh...
Suivre ses aventures et sa vie avec vous était un vrai bonheur...
Je pense à vous très fort!
Vole Vito...
 ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Vito/Black....Black/Vito   ....
2 amours de poilus abandonnés par la même petite ordure!!!
2 boules d'amour qui ont mis tant de joie dans nos coeurs 
2 frères de galère qui sont partis au paradis à 3 mois 1/2 d'intervalles...
Je suis certaine que mon Blacky l'attendait à la porte de l'arc en ciel et que maintenant ils courent et jouent comme 2 jeunes chiens en pleine forme, qu'ils se racontent la vie d'immense bonheur qu'ils ont eus avec nous et qu'ils sont heureux de se retrouver, ils sont ensembles et réunis à jamais, eux qui se sont retrouvés dans la même fourrière sans que personne ne sache qu'ils étaient "frère de coeur", quelle fête ils doivent faire nos 2 loulous Marine!
On ne pouvait pas les rendre plus heureux et on leur a fait oublier tout le "avant" je pense

Courage à toute la famille Marine, je sais que ça va dur mais ils laisseront à jamais une énorme empreinte dans nos coeurs et un si doux souvenir....

----------


## momo

Beaucoup de courage dans cette terrible épreuve....quel vide immense ils laissent autour de nous et surtout dans notre coeur.
Merci pour ces années merveilleuses que vous leurs avez offertes,ils sont partis le coeur rempli d amour et les yeux plein d étoiles.
 petits trésors.

----------


## maruska

vraiment très très triste d'apprendre cette nouvelle! Vous nous avez tenu en haleine et rendu tellement heureux à l'annonce de sa très belle adoption!

Petit Voto  s'était bien rattrapé de sa triste existence en profitant de sa nouvelle famille pleine d'amour et d'attentions pour lui; Il a aussi eu ses copains à quatre pattes.. puis les enfants.... en fait, une famille comme tous les toutous et minous rêvent d'avoir!!

Dans ces moments douloureux rappelez vous comme vous l'avez choyé, respecté, protégé comme un enfant...comme il a été heureux avec vous! tant de chiens ne connaitront jamais ce bonheur!
que ce soit un baume sur votre coeur meurtri.

Merci de l'avoir tant aimé.

----------


## superdogs

Oh... ::   je suivais ton post en silence, Vito, et ta nouvelle vie m'a souvent fait mis du baume au coeur, redonné foi en la nature humaine, et persuadée toujours, que l'amour fait des merveilles, même avec les chats, et les furets ! 
Merci à tes adoptants pour les belles années que tu as pu vivre grâce à leur générosité, leur tendresse, et parce qu'ils sont la preuve que l'arrivée d'un, deux bébés, n'est pas une raison justifiant l'abandon. Pour ça, merci, il devrait y avoir tellement plus d'humains humains...
RIP, Vito  ::

----------


## Celyhne

Oh quelle triste nouvelle ... RIP Vito, j'espère que tu seras heureux là haut avec mes 2 loulous qui m'ont quitté en début d'année... 
Merci d'avoir pris soin de lui et de l'avoir rendu heureux et plein de courage

----------

